# Filesystem cruft script: clean your system, save disk space!

## ecatmur

Over time, any system builds up cruft - files and directories that don't belong to any package.

This script tries to list all the cruft on a system with as few as possible false positives to help you keep your system in good working order.

Note that plenty of packages drop extra files all over the place; any extra help is appreciated.

NOTE: This is not the whole script, I got bored updating it in two places so this is just a sample. Follow the below link for the actual script.

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Author: Ed Catmur <ed@catmur.co.uk>

# Licensed under the GNU Public License, version 2.

#

# Copyright © Ed Catmur 2004

# Contains code believed to be copyright © Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

has_version() {

   if /usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq 'has_version' "${ROOT}" "$1"; then

      return 0

   else

      return 1

   fi

}

best_version() {

   if /usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq 'best_version' "${ROOT}" "$1"; then

      return 0

   else

      return 1

   fi

}

#

# name:   python_version

# desc:   run without arguments and it will export the version of python

#         currently in use as $PYVER

#

python_version() {

   local tmpstr

   python=${python:-/usr/bin/python}

   tmpstr="$(${python} -V 2>&1 )"

   export PYVER_ALL="${tmpstr#Python }"

   export PYVER_MAJOR=$(echo ${PYVER_ALL} | cut -d. -f1)

   export PYVER_MINOR=$(echo ${PYVER_ALL} | cut -d. -f2)

   export PYVER_MICRO=$(echo ${PYVER_ALL} | cut -d. -f3-)

   export PYVER="${PYVER_MAJOR}.${PYVER_MINOR}"

}

ROOT="/"

# Files and directory trees to omit, ordered alphabetically.

# If a package drops files or directories in more than one place, move its

# definitions to the appropriate stanza. ldconfig symlinks go in the last 

# stanza. Put large lists of single files next to the CONTENTS listing code.

PRUNE="

   /boot

   /dev

   

$([ -h /etc/runlevels/boot/clock ]    && echo "/etc/adjtime")

$([ -d /proc/asound ]          && echo "/etc/asound.state")

$(has_version net-wireless/bluez-utils   && echo "/etc/bluetooth/link_key")

   /etc/config-archive

   $(echo /etc/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly})

   /etc/csh.env

   /etc/dnsdomainname

   $(echo /etc/env.d/??hostname)

   $(echo /etc/env.d/??locale)

$(has_version dev-java/java-config   && echo "/etc/env.d/20java")

$(has_version sys-devel/prelink      && echo "/etc/env.d/99prelink")

   /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults

   /etc/gentoo-release

   /etc/group   /etc/group-

   /etc/gshadow   /etc/gshadow-

$(has_version x11-libs/gtk+      && echo "/etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules")

   /etc/hostname

   /etc/hosts

   /etc/ioctl.save

   /etc/ld.so.cache

   /etc/ld.so.conf

   /etc/localtime

   /etc/make.conf

   /etc/make.profile

   /etc/modprobe.conf   /etc/modprobe.conf.old

   /etc/modprobe.devfs   /etc/modprobe.devfs.old

   /etc/modules.conf   /etc/modules.conf.old

   /etc/motd

   /etc/mtab

$(has_version x11-libs/pango      && echo "/etc/pango/pango.modules")

   /etc/passwd   /etc/passwd-

   /etc/portage

$(has_version net-dialup/ppp       && echo "/etc/ppp")

$(has_version sys-devel/prelink      && echo "/etc/prelink.cache")

   /etc/profile.env

   /etc/resolv.conf

   /etc/runlevels

...

$(has_version app-admin/syslog-ng   && echo "/var/run/syslog-ng.pid")

   /var/run/utmp

   $(echo /var/spool/cron/crontabs/*)

   $(echo /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.{hourly,daily,weekly,monthly})

   /var/tmp/distfiles

   /var/tmp/portage

   /var/tmp/portage-pkg

   /var/tmp/sync

"

# Packages which drop files or directories on more than one place go here, 

# listed alphabetically by cp.

has_version app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

   $(cat /var/db/pkg/app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-*/SLOT | sed 's:^:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-:; s:$:.cat:')

   /etc/sgml/sgml.cenv

   /etc/sgml/sgml.env"

...

has_version x11-misc/electricsheep \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

   $(echo /usr/share/electricsheep-{frown,smile,splash-{0,1}}.tif)

   /var/cache/sheep"

# Packages which omit ldconfig symlinks (to test, delete the symlink and see

# if ldconfig recreates it). Specify at least to minor, these are ugly.

has_version '=gnome-extra/vfs-menu-applet-0.1*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}          /usr/lib/libvfsmenu-applet.0"

has_version '=net-fs/samba-3.0*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}          /usr/lib/libsmbclient.so.0"

has_version '=media-libs/xvid-1.0*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}          /usr/lib/libxvidcore.so.4"

has_version '=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}    /usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1"

# awk: filter out pyc and pyo files for which the corresponding .py exists

find / '(' -false $(echo $PRUNE | xargs -n 1 echo -or -path) \

   ')' -prune -or -print \

| sort \

| awk '/\.py$/ { py=$0; } $0 !~ "^"py"[co]$"' \

>/tmp/allfiles

( 

   echo "/"

   # sed code stolen from qpkg

   cat /var/db/pkg/*/*/CONTENTS \

   | sed -e "s:\(^obj \)\(.*\)\( .*\)\{2\}$:\2:;

      s:\(^sym \)\(.*\)\( -> \)\(.*\)\( .*\)$:\2:;

      s:\(^dir \)\(.*\)$:\2:"

   # Generate cached man pages

   for manx in /usr/share/man/man*; do

      x=${manx#/usr/share/man/man}

      for manp in $manx/*; do

         p=${manp#$manx/};

         echo "/var/cache/man/cat$x/${p%.gz}.bz2"

      done

   done

   # The gnome-games ebuild doesn't install scores files that already 

   # exist on the filesystem (silly!)

   has_version gnome-extra/gnome-games \

      && for game in $(

         cat /var/db/pkg/gnome-extra/gnome-games-*/CONTENTS \

         | grep '^obj /usr/bin/'\

         | sed "s:\(^obj \)/usr/bin/\(.*\)\( .*\)\{2\}$:\2:"

      ); do

         find /var/lib/games/${game}.*.scores /var/lib/games/${game}.scores 2>/dev/null

      done

) \

| sort \

| uniq \

>/tmp/portagefiles

comm -2 -3 /tmp/allfiles /tmp/portagefiles

```

Also download it here.Last edited by ecatmur on Sun Nov 27, 2005 10:47 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## snakattak3

Seems pretty straightforeward. All you have to do is add files or directories to the ignore section for some of your own scripts or whatever. Is there a way to actually remove those files as well with this script? Maybe pass a --real flag or something to do the damage?

----------

## ecatmur

Well, I want to keep it generic so it can be used on any Gentoo system.

Most 'extra' things on my filesystem are in /home, or in /usr/local, or in /srv, all of which are ignored by the script.

Currently this is what is output:

```
/etc/bash_completion.d/glade-2

/etc/devfs.d/cups.conf

/etc/devfs.d/ide-scsi.conf

/etc/devfs.d/nvidia.conf

/etc/init.d/bluetooth.palm

/etc/modules.d/bluez

/etc/profile.d/xprint.sh

/usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets/gstreamer-properties.desktop

/usr/share/pixmaps/pptout-small.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/skencil-logo-small.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/tiny-eyeicon.png

```

It is actually quite useful - I just added parsing of /var and it picked up a load of cached man pages I no longer have the originals of, which is nice. I think since beginning writing it I've saved maybe 200MB of hard disk space, which isn't bad  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

I have TONS of stuff outputted, mainly from perl and python-2.2, how can i tell which to delete and absolutely arent false positives?

----------

## ecatmur

Basically, you can't - except by deleting it and seeing what breaks.

Generally files which are left over from upgrades will be safe to delete.

This is of course a work in progress as it has only been tested on a few systems, which is why I would appreciate help to eliminate false positives.

If you have genlop installed, you can use my strategy of looking at the mtime on offending files and then running genlop -l | grep "Jan 26 10" (for instance) to see if it landed just before a particular ebuild finished merging; if that ebuild is the latest version of a package on your system then my script needs a new entry, otherwise it's a holdover from an old version and is probably safe to delete.

----------

## sminons

Doesn't "emerge --deplclean" clean away those dependency files which are not needed any more, thereby keeping the system from accumulating redundant files ?

----------

## ecatmur

No, depclean only removes redundant packages. This script removes files that don't belong to any package.

----------

## wishkah

I think this is something that really should be implemented within emerge (if it isn't already, I didn't check). Simply go through ALL not installed packages and remove all existing files that are linked to them. Feature-request??

----------

## ecatmur

 *littleendian wrote:*   

> Simply go through ALL not installed packages and remove all existing files that are linked to them.

 Well, *that* wouldn't work - one problem of a source distro is that there's no way to know what a package will install without actually merging it.

But I'm waiting to get this a bit more finely tuned before getting it into portage, which is why I would appreciate people testing it. Remember, it doesn't actually do anything to your filesystem, so it is safe to run and see what it outputs.Last edited by ecatmur on Sun Mar 28, 2004 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lupine313

after running this, in addition to a whole lotta stuff, it's telling me to delete most all of my .conf files and pretty much all of nessus...i've had this system up for exactly 2 days now...i doubt this is accurate?

~jeff~

----------

## ecatmur

It depends what you mean by accurate.

If it's listing .conf files, that's a potential problem... can you post or pm me what they are, and which packages they pertain to?

If it's listing part of nessus, then I imagine nessus is being very ill-behaved and dumping files all over your filesystem. I say this because the nessus ebuild lacks a postinst section, implying any extraneous files are created by nessus when it is run.

I could be wrong, though... but I won't know unless you tell me what the files it lists in error are.

----------

## aethyr

Nice script.  I've been complaining about cruft for a long time:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=50929

Like I said back then, I hope we get some kind of "officially maintained" cruft tool soon.

----------

## sminons

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If it's listing .conf files, that's a potential problem... can you post or pm me what they are, and which packages they pertain to?
> 
> 

 

I ran the above script, and I got a few config files in the list, which is of concern. They are

1. all config files in webmin

2./etc/lilo.conf ( I am using lilo )

3./etc/nessus/nessusd.conf

4./etc/mplayer.conf

5./etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf

I got all these files, running a filter of config files on the result. I wonder whether some of the other files listed by the script depends on some active package on my system.

----------

## ecatmur

OK... sorted lilo, nessus and proftpd. I don't have webmin so I've just put in a rule to ignore the whole of /etc/webmin and /var/webmin - if this can be improved on let me know.

/etc/mplayer.conf should be regarded as belonging to mplayer, AFAICT - is your installation of mplayer up to date?

----------

## aethyr

 *Quote:*   

> OK... sorted lilo, nessus and proftpd. I don't have webmin so I've just put in a rule to ignore the whole of /etc/webmin and /var/webmin - if this can be improved on let me know. 

 

Is this a bug with the script or a bug with the ebuilds?

Don't most ebuilds install files in /etc/ with knowledge of where they came from?  I think rather than make the script exclude these programs, you should use the script to report bugs on the files that don't keep track of what they dump in /etc/ no?

----------

## mhodak

Great script, ecatmur. I have just run it and got a rid of quite a lot of stuff leftover by portage, especially in /etc. I still do not understand why /etc is not cleaned after uninstalling package. It can be useful sometimes if you tweak config files, uninstall package and then realize you wan it back, but most of the time it just leaves garbage, especially when upgrading.

Anyway, the false positives: /etc/hosts.allow

                                        /etc/hosts.deny

                                        /etc/kernels

                                        /var/log

The first two files are really imporatnt, they should not be removed. /etc/kernels is directory where genkernel stores kernel configs of kernels it built. I think most people want to keep that.

Your script also lists log files in /var/log directory, I would not consider those files as cruft.

----------

## ecatmur

Thanks. 

I'm trying to treat /var/log on a per-package basis - for instance, /var/log/cups or /var/log/samba are cruft if you have removed cups or samba from your system.

----------

## mhodak

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

> Thanks. 
> 
> I'm trying to treat /var/log on a per-package basis - for instance, /var/log/cups or /var/log/samba are cruft if you have removed cups or samba from your system.

 

OK, 

it founds these 

/var/log/auth.log

/var/log/daemon.log

/var/log/debug

/var/log/emerge_fix-db.log

/var/log/genkernel.log

/var/log/kern.log

/var/log/mail.err

/var/log/mail.info

/var/log/mail.log

/var/log/mail.warn

/var/log/messages.0

/var/log/privoxy/jarfile

/var/log/privoxy/privoxy.log

/var/log/syslog

/var/log/user.log

/var/run/apmd.pid

All of these files are active, except /var/log/mail*, but I think those are due to net-mail/ssmtp installed on my system (it does not run, but it is a requiremnt for at). I know about these files: /var/log/emerge_fix-db.log - log file that is created when running fixpackages (needed for people with many binary packages), /var/log/privoxy/* are due to privoxy bing run. I do not know about other files,  but they are being used. I am using sysklogd-1.4.1-r10 log daemon.

Also, most of these files above exist with .0.bz2, .1.bz2, ..., .6.bz2 extensions. These are probably created by /etc/cron.daily/syslog.cron script. Your script should probably take this into account.

The script also lists files in /var/run/, such as /var/run/gpm.pid, these files contains pid of daemons running on my system. Therefore the /var/run/ directory should probably be excluded.

----------

## mhodak

Found a couple of more false positives:

/usr/bin/links

/usr/bin/texi2html

Here is what qpkg says

```

qpkg -f /usr/bin/links

net-www/links *

qpkg -f /usr/bin/texi2html

app-text/tetex *
```

Both seem to be symbolic links

```

ls -l /usr/bin/links

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            6 Nov  7 15:14 /usr/bin/links -> links2*

ls -l /usr/bin/texi2html

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           15 Feb 22 15:54 /usr/bin/texi2html -> texi2html-1.56k*

```

Also the script picks up fonts.list in font directories, which certainly is not cruft.

----------

## ecatmur

 *aethyr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   OK... sorted lilo, nessus and proftpd. I don't have webmin so I've just put in a rule to ignore the whole of /etc/webmin and /var/webmin - if this can be improved on let me know.  
> 
> Is this a bug with the script or a bug with the ebuilds?
> 
> 

 The script can always be improved. IIRC about Webmin, it does loads of weird stuff so it'd be hard to keep track of what is actually supposed to be in /etc/webmin and /var/webmin. However if someone could write a piece of code (pref. bash, though perl or python is OK too) to list the files that are supposed to be there that'd be useful. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Don't most ebuilds install files in /etc/ with knowledge of where they came from?  I think rather than make the script exclude these programs, you should use the script to report bugs on the files that don't keep track of what they dump in /etc/ no?

 If I did that, I'd have no time to actually maintain the script (or do anything else). Some programs spew files around without good reason, but for quite a lot there's no real alternative; also of course there are config files the admin has to create - these belong to the script but aren't in its contents list.

----------

## ecatmur

OK, it can handle sysklogd now, plus weekly log rotation.

Better handling of pidfiles - it guesses pidfiles for started services both by appending .pid to their service name and by grepping the service file for start-stop-daemon. Still, there may be some pidfiles I've missed - but for instance, kdm drops a pidfile there which you don't want to remain there after deinstalling kde, so I'm not excluding the whole of /var/run.

Unfortunately I don't have any fonts.list files on my system so I don't know where they turn up. Could you post where they are found on your system?

----------

## ecatmur

Odd about the links and texi2html symlink false positives; my script uses similar code to qpkg so it should have picked those up... ? n/m.

----------

## corrs_fan

you got me thinking here, how does portage deal with emerge unmerge currently?

doesnt it keep a sort of diff file log for things that are created as emerge goes about the file system?

next Q if it does, why the heck doesnt emerge unmerge remove these things then ?!?

----------

## mhodak

 *corrs_fan wrote:*   

> you got me thinking here, how does portage deal with emerge unmerge currently?
> 
> doesnt it keep a sort of diff file log for things that are created as emerge goes about the file system?
> 
> next Q if it does, why the heck doesnt emerge unmerge remove these things then ?!?

 

The great majority of the files script like this catches are files that were created after the install, i.e. files that are needed during operation of the software package. For example  a game you install will create a file containing highscores for all users on a machine. Or any file you change after install, unmerge looks at timestamps and removes only files that timestamps consistent with package install time. I do not like this behavior very much , because if you  for example touch a binary, or any file, it will be left behind after unmerge.

Then  there is a special case of kerel sources, wher you have to perform compile explicitly and since compile produces new files, unmerging of sources will not remove directory containg sources, this has to be done manually.

SO, I think it is mainly because packaging system can only monitor files belonging to a package when installing it, any files created during runs are files of unknown origin for the packaging system.

----------

## manywele

ecatmur

I like the script.  You just helped me clean about half a gig of stuff off my drive.  But it's generating a list of over 16,000 files which do not need deleting, especially a lot of stuff in /etc, some stuff in /usr/bin, lots and lots of webmin and usermin stuff and lots of stuff in /var.

----------

## ecatmur

Well, I don't use webmin or usermin so I can't help much with those, although if you post a stanza to list relevant files I will be happy to add it in.

On the upside, I've just added X.org and ruby support.

----------

## manywele

To list some of the stuff it's finding:

```
/var/www/localhost/htdocs/squirrelmail/data

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/<stuff I added>

/var/spool/postfix

/var/log/*

/usr/share/xplanet/<lots of stuff>

/etc/postfix

/etc/pam.d

/etc/ddclient

/etc/apache2/<keys>

/usr/libexec/webmin

/var/webmin

~/.maildir (my mail isn't cruft!)

```

16041 files.  Some of it is cruft (mostly stuff in /usr/share/doc and /usr/share/man) but most of it isn't.

----------

## ecatmur

Added /var/www.

/var/log is managed per-package.

/usr/share/xplanet is handled fine on my machine - have you added some files?

/var/spool/postfix, /etc/postfix are in the ebuild, -r2 at least.

Plenty of ebuilds install into /etc/pam.d.

For /etc/ddclient I need to know what the conf files are called.

Is there a way to know what the /etc/apache2/<keys> files are?

/var/webmin is excluded already - are you sure webmin is installed via Portage?

/home is excluded, so no idea why ~/.maildir would be listed.

----------

## manywele

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

> Added /var/www.
> 
> /var/log is managed per-package.
> 
> /usr/share/xplanet is handled fine on my machine - have you added some files?
> ...

 

```

/etc/ddclient/{ddclient.cache,ddclient.conf}

/etc/apache2/conf<domain>.key

/etc/apache2/conf/<domain>.key.unsecure

/etc/apache2/conf/<domain>.key.unsecure.csr

/etc/apache2/conf/ssl

/etc/apache2/conf/ssl/server.crt

/etc/apache2/conf/ssl/server.crt.orig

/etc/apache2/conf/ssl/server.key

/etc/apache2/conf/ssl/server.key.orig

```

Whoops, I had uninstalled webmin/usermin as I wasn't using them so it was actuall cruft.  Thanks again!  The ~/.maildir is actually /.maildir left over from long ago I believe.  Sorry.  Need to find out what that's doing there.

Yeah, I guess all the xplanet stuff is addons from the xplanet site (hurricanes, forecast, images, etc.).

I've got postfix-2.0.19 and it's listing 148 postfix files including /etc/postfix/sample/*.

It seems to be listing everything in /var/log including apache, ftpd, telnet, sshd, pwdfail, kernel, everything, critical.

Down to 2289 files now, most of them stuff I've installed myself or stuff I need to look through.  Love this script!

----------

## gnac

having a little problem with your script, which btw I appreciate.

When I try to run it (as root) I get the following error:

```
./cruft: line 513: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'

./cruft: line 513: `    && [ -r /usr/share/baselayout/mkdirs.sh ]'
```

Any thoughts?

Thanks

----------

## ecatmur

Fixed now, thanks.

----------

## GaMMa

Awsome script, I was wondering how to get rid of all my old files for a while now. Things I thought were associated with packages turned out to be cruft. Good job, keep up the good work.

----------

## brianhearn

Pretty cool.

It would be nice if it ignored my windows partition which is always mounted... it's listing 30+ GB of cruft under /c.  I realise that's a matter of opinion, but the first 37000 lines are from this drive!

----------

## ecatmur

cruft ignores a number of toplevel directories. e.g. /opt, /mnt and /media. I mount my windows drive as /opt/windows.

----------

## GaMMa

Add a line to the script and tell it to ignore that directory. I added a ton of stuff because there are some things I didn't install through portage.

----------

## GeoffOs

For some reason it seems to be picking up my squid cache?

Edit:

It also picks up /var/lib/setiathome

I have set it to ignore but, could we not pass in an ignore list, that way we can pick up any updates, without loosing our ignore list

----------

## ecatmur

Added, and added. I'm not going to add support for passing in an ignore list because I want everyone to benefit from new exceptions being added.

"For some reason"... it picks up anything that isn't installed at emerge time (and a few things that are, if the ebuild is kludgy) except stuff in directories that don't belong to a Linux system and auto-cleaned temp directories. /var/cache/squid is in /var/cache, so it would get picked up (but not now, of course).

----------

## BudgetDedicated

Maybe add a notice that it's meant to just generate a link. Normally a user might want to evade any of these scripts... Shouldn't it be promoted as a 'remove candidate list' generator?

Note that to few false positives can result in (barely) careless people removing just 'a few essential files' and still corrupt their system?

Could you add:

/vmlinu.*

/\.*config\*

/System.map

/

Might be pretty important...   :Wink: 

And maybe consider:

/usr/sbin/gcc-config

*/lost+found/

----------

## ecatmur

 *BudgetDedicated wrote:*   

> Maybe add a notice that it's meant to just generate a link. Normally a user might want to evade any of these scripts... Shouldn't it be promoted as a 'remove candidate list' generator?
> 
> Note that to few false positives can result in (barely) careless people removing just 'a few essential files' and still corrupt their system?
> 
> 

 It's version 0.0.4 (version bump!) Anyone who trusts something this primitive doesn't deserve to be an admin... *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could you add:
> 
> /vmlinu.*
> ...

 These should be in /boot. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /
> 
> Might be pretty important...   

 Odd... that should handled already. Can you try again with the latest version?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> And maybe consider:
> 
> /usr/sbin/gcc-config
> ...

 gcc-config is in /usr/bin... which version of gcc-config do you have?

lost+found: OK, it now ignores lost+found for each mountpoint, but still flags files therein. Is this OK?

----------

## ecatmur

Update: now handles kernel modules (checks for installed linux-sources ebuilds and notes the corresponding directory in /lib/modules) - so now you don't need to worry about remembering to clear out /lib/modules when you update your kernel.

----------

## ecatmur

Version 0.0.5. 

New packages: xcdroast, acovea, GIMPS, shorewall, acpid.

Now handles /etc/init.d scripts (anything in a runlevel is OK, so now net.* scripts are handled as long as they are in a runlevel).

----------

## tom56

i read somewhere, though i can't remember where, that this feature is being implemented in emerge soon.

----------

## GaMMa

I just wanted to say; good work! Keep it up.

----------

## ecatmur

 *tom56 wrote:*   

> i read somewhere, though i can't remember where, that this feature is being implemented in emerge soon.

 Interesting... it'd be nice to get some developer love on this.

Anyway, 0.0.6 now. A few things: some stderr status output; more fine-grained over portage, devfs and udev; and faster package version checking code (written in bash by me, much faster than launching Python each time).

----------

## revertex

nice script, thank's.

but i guess it's a false positive

```

/usr/share/wallpapers/

/usr/share/wine/

/usr/share/xine/skins/

/usr/share/xmms/Skins/

/var/lib/nessus/

/var/lib/ntop/
```

----------

## ecatmur

What does /usr/share/wallpapers belong to? If it's yours then it should be in /usr/local.

Is /usr/share/wine your fake windows drive? You'd be better off moving it to /opt/winedrive, or at least /usr/local/share/wine.

Xine: nope, not adding that. Put skins in ~/.xine.

For xmms: *Quote:*   

>     # Add /usr/local/share/xmms/Skins to the search path for skins
> 
>     epatch ${PATCHDIR}/${P}-fhs-skinsdir.patch

 

OK, added nessus and ntop.

----------

## ecatmur

Actually, better would be a xine-themes ebuild. I just posted one, see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49959 - hopefully it will be added to Portage soon.

Hmmm... wonder who'll get the 50000th Gentoo bug? Quite a milestone...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## revertex

huh, i just put some wallpapers there to de system wide, wrong place at all   :Embarassed: 

I need to do a better use of /usr/local (sorry, i'm a n00b, still learning)

----------

## trevorj

If you use ccache, EVERY file in /var/tmp/ccache shows up ( 3000+ ), and I wouldn't consider that cruft =)

----------

## ecatmur

Oh yeah, good catch. Thanks - fixed now.

----------

## mhodak

I am getting this error:

```

# ./cruft 

./cruft: line 729: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'

./cruft: line 729: `    && [[ -f "$package" ]] \'

```

Am I doing something wrong?

----------

## holmis

 *mhodak wrote:*   

> I am getting this error:
> 
> ```
> 
> # ./cruft 
> ...

 

I get this too. Must be an err. Ohh,,, and i'm so bad at bash scripting.   :Sad: 

----------

## ecatmur

Thanks, fixed now. I put that in to fix a monodevelop bug, but got the syntax wrong.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## djm

It keeps coming up with

```
/etc/X11/Sessions/xfce4
```

This could be because I previsouly had xfce3 installed as well as xfce4 and then unmerged v3

Version 4 is definitely installed though, and is definitely needed (I deleted it just to check)

Any thoughts on that?

----------

## ecatmur

Well, I don't run Xfce so I'm happy to take your advice. Added.

----------

## ecatmur

OK, release 0.0.8 "Accession, accession, accession".

Now with perl 5.8.4 perllocal.pod, reiser3 extended attributes, and most importantly i18nised for non-A-Z locales (ee_EE, that means you.)

----------

## windzor

Just played a little with the script. I did find something and i cleaned that. But, there was something I found that I thing shouldn't be removed.

Yes i know something is backup, but i love backups  :Smile: 

```
/etc/dnsdomainname~

/etc/env.d/90games

/etc/group~

/etc/hostname~

/etc/init.d/pppoe~

/etc/lilo.conf~

/etc/mail/aliases.db

/etc/make.conf~

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6~

/etc/modules.d/alsa~

/etc/nanorc

/etc/postfix/main.cf~

/etc/prelink.conf~

/etc/rc.conf~

/usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.a

/usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so

/usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1

/usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1.0.5336

/usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so.1.0.5336

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

/usr/bin/nvidia-installer

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/chrome.rdf

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/communicator

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/communicator/content

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/communicator/content/overlays.rdf

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/cookie

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/cookie/content

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/cookie/content/overlays.rdf

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/global

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/global/content

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/global/content/overlays.rdf

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/messenger

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/messenger/content

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/messenger/content/overlays.rdf

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/navigator

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/navigator/content

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome/overlayinfo/navigator/content/overlays.rdf

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/components/compreg.dat

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/components/xpti.dat

/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.0.5336

/usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.5336

/usr/lib/python2.2

/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages

/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/fchksum.so

/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/missingos.so

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/__init__.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/client.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/core.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/delta.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/fs.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/ra.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/repos.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/libsvn/wc.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/__init__.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/client.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/core.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/delta.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/fs.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/ra.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/repos.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/util.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/svn/wc.pyo

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/LICENSE

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/NVIDIA_Changelog

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README.DE

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/XF86Config.sample

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/include

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/include/GL

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/include/GL/gl.h

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/include/GL/glext.h

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/include/GL/glx.h

/usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/include/GL/glxtokens.h

/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo.el

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/Apefoo2.kastyle

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-close-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-close-pressed.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-close-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-empty.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-maximize-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-maximize-pressed.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-maximize-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-minimize-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-minimize-pressed.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/button-minimize-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/closebutton-pressed.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/grip-left-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/grip-right-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/handlebar-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/handlebar-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/leftedge-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/leftedge-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/rightedge-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/rightedge-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/titlebar-focus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Apefoo2/titlebar-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/.xvpics

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/.xvpics/button-unfocus2.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/.xvpics/maxbutton.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/.xvpics/menubutton.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/Aqua.jpg

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/Aqua.kastyle

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/background.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/button-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/button-unfocus2.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/closebutton-pressed.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/closebutton.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/dockappholder.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/grip.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/handlebar.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/leftedge.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/maxbutton-pressed.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/maxbutton.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/menubutton-pressed.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/menubutton.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/menutitle.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/rightedge.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/shadebutton-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/shadebutton.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/shadebutton2-unfocus.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/shadebutton2.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/titlebar.png

/usr/share/kahakai/styles/Aqua/unfocusedtitlebar.png

/usr/share/man/man1/xsetbg.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/xview.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/lilo.conf.5

/usr/share/man/man8/lilo.8

/usr/share/man/man8/mkrescue.8

/var/lib/nvidia

/var/lib/nvidia/100

/var/lib/nvidia/101

/var/lib/nvidia/102

/var/lib/nvidia/103

/var/lib/nvidia/104

/var/lib/nvidia/105

/var/lib/nvidia/106

/var/lib/nvidia/log

/var/lib/scrollkeeper

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/C

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/am

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/az

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/be

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/ca

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/cs

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/da

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/de

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/el

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/es

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/fr

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/hu

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/it

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/ja

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/kn

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/ko

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/nl

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/no

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/pl

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/pt_BR

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/ro

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/ru

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/scrollkeeper_docs

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/sk

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/sl

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/sr

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/sr@Latn

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/sv

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/tr

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/uk

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/vi

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/zh_CN

/var/lib/scrollkeeper/zh_TW

/var/run/cron.pid

/var/run/ppp0.pid

/var/run/pppd.tdb

/var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid

/var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppd

/var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.pppoe

/var/run/pppoe.conf-adsl.pid.start 
```

----------

## ecatmur

OK... anything ending ~ is junk. You want backups, you keep them somewhere else.

nvidia stuff: use the nvidia-glx ebuild.

kahakai themes: put them in /usr/local or write an ebuild.

man pages: nuke them.

/etc/env.d/90games - is this yours?

/etc/nanorc - unmerging nano isn't the smartest, but if you wanted to, get rid of config files as well...

/var/lib/scrollkeeper should belong to scrollkeeper - is it installed?

/usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-* should belong to gcc-config - is it installed?

python 2.2: if you don't have it, nuke it.

python 2.3 svn stuff - are python 2.3 and svn installed?

----------

## ecatmur

/etc/mail/aliases.db - which MTA are you using?

/usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/chrome etc. - OK, added.

/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo.el - no idea. Run cruft-blame.py on it and see what pops out.

/var/run/cron.pid - what cron are you using and is it running? Have you changed cron?

ppp, pppoe: done, I hope  :Very Happy: 

----------

## windzor

ecatmur >> both scroolkeeper and gcc-config is installed. Am using postfix (only mailthing i have install other then tb) and using vixie-cron.

Got some of the other things cleaned up.

The nvidia thing is a shitty fix to my mm-sources not using the nonmasked nvidia driver in portage but with the .run script from their site. Think theres a fix to it somewhere but haven't got the time to fix it (see mummy i can make a good excuse  :Smile:  ).

----------

## Mige89

the script told me that i didnt need /var/log/apache2. but without the files apache didnt start.

i fixed it now, but maybe the script shall leave /var/log/apache2 alone?

----------

## stahlsau

yes, the gcc-config-files are listed here too. I decided to burn them to see if it does harm, and well, it does  :Wink: 

But fortunely (<=is this right?) nothing what the gcc-binaries couldn´t fix.

Would be nice if you could remove these directories from your script or s/t  :Wink: 

----------

## ecatmur

OK... apache2 is now somewhat handled (I haven't got it installed so I'm working from the build).

Scrollkeeper and gcc-config - well, I don't have those listed but whatever, it can't hurt to add them in.

Only other thing is that cron.pid; hmm...

----------

## ecatmur

About that cron.pid: it ought to get automagically picked up. Is vixie-cron in /var/lib/init.d/started/ and does sed ':a;/\\$/N;s/\\\n//;ta;s/^.*start-stop-daemon.*\(\<-p\|--pidfile\>\|\<-m\|--make-pidfile\>\)\s*\(\/\S\+\).*$/\2/;tb;s/^.*pidfile=\(\/\S\+\).*$/\1/;tb;d;:b;s/\s\+/\n/g' /var/lib/init.d/started/*

 give you cron.pid?

----------

## Jarhead

I like what I see... However, reading through the previous 2 pages of this post, I didn't catch how to remove the cruft.  Is that something I remove manually, or is there a way to make the script do it?

----------

## BlindSpy

I was just wondering the same thing. Maybe they could each get a number and you could give it intervules like ./cruft -d 1-5,20-40,45-50 and it would delete all those?

----------

## BlindSpy

Great script! i cleaned out .4 gig by just running it. I'm pretty new to programming in C for linux but I may try to write something to delete them automatically... May be a while before I get that kinda still though. Here's all the files i kept:

```
/bin/ipodmount <=mine

/bin/ipodumount <=mine

/etc/apache2/extramodules

/etc/apache2/lib

/etc/apache2/logs

/etc/apache2/modules

/etc/bootsplash/default

/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/.directory

/etc/env.d/90games

/etc/fonts/Fontmap

/etc/foomatic/cups

/etc/ftpusers

/etc/http <=mine

/etc/http/forum <=mine

/etc/http/index.php <=mine

/etc/http/phpmyadmin <=mine

/etc/skel/.pypanelrc <=mine

/etc/skel/.xinitrc <=mine

/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glxATI.h

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/fonts.cache-1

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/fonts.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.1

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome/allinonegest.jar

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome/preferential.jar

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/chrome/tabextensions.jar

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/install.log

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins/dictionary.png

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins/dictionary.src

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins/googleLinux.gif

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/searchplugins/googleLinux.src

/usr/lib/ccache

/usr/lib/ccache/bin

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/c++

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/cc

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/g++

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

/usr/lib/libdb-1.so

/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/fchksum.so

/usr/libexec/usermin/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/at/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/at/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/changepass/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/chfn/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/commands/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/cron/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/cron/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/cshrc/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/cshrc/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/fetchmail/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/file/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/forward/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/gnupg/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/htaccess/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/language/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/language/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/mailbox/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/mailbox/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/man/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/man/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/miniserv.conf

/usr/libexec/usermin/miniserv.users

/usr/libexec/usermin/mysql/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/perl-path

/usr/libexec/usermin/plan/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/plan/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/postgresql/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/proc/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/proc/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/procmail/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/procmail/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/quota/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/quota/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/shell/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/shell/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/spam/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/ssh/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/ssh/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/start

/usr/libexec/usermin/stop

/usr/libexec/usermin/telnet/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/theme/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/theme/config

/usr/libexec/usermin/tunnel/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/uninstall.sh

/usr/libexec/usermin/updown/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/usermount/admin.acl

/usr/libexec/usermin/var-path

/usr/libexec/usermin/webmin.acl

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-1024x768

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-1280x1024

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-1600x1200

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-800x600

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-gentoo-1024x768

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-gentoo-1280x1024

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-gentoo-1600x1200

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-gentoo-800x600

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-livecd-2004.0-1024x768

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-livecd-2004.0-1280x1024

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-livecd-2004.0-1600x1200

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-livecd-2004.0-800x600

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-livecd-2004.1-1024x768

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-livecd-2004.1-1280x1024

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-livecd-2004.1-1600x1200

/usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-livecd-2004.1-800x600

/usr/share/vsftpd

/usr/share/vsftpd/empty

/var/usermin

/var/usermin/miniserv.error

/var/usermin/miniserv.log

/var/usermin/miniserv.pid

/var/usermin/sessiondb.dir

/var/usermin/sessiondb.pag
```

I do have apache, bootsplash, foomatic, vsftpd, firefox, and usermin installed so i dont know if I need these things for them to work or if they just need to be added but the apache stuff im sure needs to stay.

----------

## djm

What I do is (more or less):

```
~/cruft > ~/.cruft

cat ~/.cruft

vim ~.cruft (remove anything you want to keep at this point)

rm -r `cat ~/.cruft`

```

You could always make a script to do this, and use rm -ir  so that it asks you before moving each file

----------

## image

is it possible to exclude /var/vpopmail and /var/qmail if the ebuilds are installed?

----------

## BlindSpy

 *metal leper wrote:*   

> What I do is (more or less):
> 
> ```
> ~/cruft > ~/.cruft
> 
> ...

 

I'm gunna have to look into that - that looks like a good idea! thanks a lot metal

----------

## stahlsau

that´s the way i tried, but bash said s/t like argument too long...so i had to split the cruft-list into a few parts - well, was a lot of stuff to burn  :Wink: 

----------

## gnac

I just downloaded the latest version of this script, but I'm not sure if I fully understand its operation.

When I run it I get the portagefiles(15M) and allfiles(8M) in /tmp.  But reading the files I find numerous files that I would assume are needed system files, and if not, many that I'm sure I do not want to delete:

portagefile sample:

```
bash # more /tmp/portagefiles

/

/bin

/bin/[

/bin/arch

/bin/awk

/bin/basename

/bin/bash

/bin/bunzip2

/bin/bzcat

/bin/bzcmp

/bin/bzdiff

/bin/bzegrep

/bin/bzfgrep

/bin/bzgrep

/bin/bzip2

/bin/bzip2recover

/bin/bzless

/bin/bzmore

/bin/cat

/bin/chattr

/bin/chgrp

/bin/chmod

/bin/chown

--More--(0%)

root@valhalla dwh # more /tmp/allfiles

/

/bin

/bin/[

/bin/arch

/bin/awk

/bin/basename

/bin/bash

/bin/bunzip2

/bin/bzcat

/bin/bzcmp

/bin/bzdiff

/bin/bzegrep

/bin/bzfgrep

/bin/bzgrep

/bin/bzip2

/bin/bzip2recover

/bin/bzless

/bin/bzmore

/bin/cat

/bin/chattr

/bin/chgrp

/bin/chmod

/bin/chown

--More--(0%)
```

There are many more files that I know I do not want to delete, but I think these snippets give you the idea.  I have posted zipped tarballs of these files to [EDIT:]I've deleted these files since I was mistaken in their purpose. Read Ecatmur's response below[/EDIT].  You can ignore any reference to files in the /share directories.  They reference an old windows partition.

I was under the assumption that files listed in these two files were okay to delete, but looking at the output I assume that this assumption is incorrect.

Any thoughts?

----------

## ecatmur

 *BlindSpy wrote:*   

> Great script! i cleaned out .4 gig by just running it. I'm pretty new to programming in C for linux but I may try to write something to delete them automatically... May be a while before I get that kinda still though. Here's all the files i kept:
> 
> ```
> /bin/ipodmount <=mine
> 
> ...

 

----------

## ecatmur

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> that´s the way i tried, but bash said s/t like argument too long...so i had to split the cruft-list into a few parts - well, was a lot of stuff to burn 

 You could use: 

```
cat cruft-list | xargs rm
```

No way though am I going to give my script the ability to actually delete things. Not until version 0.4 at least anyway.

----------

## ecatmur

 *image wrote:*   

> is it possible to exclude /var/vpopmail and /var/qmail if the ebuilds are installed?

 Of course; I'll add those rules. Thanks.

----------

## ecatmur

 *gnac wrote:*   

> I just downloaded the latest version of this script, but I'm not sure if I fully understand its operation.
> 
> When I run it I get the portagefiles(15M) and allfiles(8M) in /tmp.  But reading the files I find numerous files that I would assume are needed system files, and if not, many that I'm sure I do not want to delete:
> 
> I was under the assumption that files listed in these two files were okay to delete, but looking at the output I assume that this assumption is incorrect.
> ...

 Ah, no, it's the actual output to the console that is the listing of files cruft suggests for you to delete. The files in /tmp are just temporary lists of the files owned by portage and guessed by cruft, and the files on your system in Portage-controlled areas respectively.

----------

## djm

 *Quote:*   

> No way though am I going to give my script the ability to actually delete things. Not until version 0.4 at least anyway.

 

Not even with rm -i? 

Personally I prefer to just put the output into a file, check the file and then use that, but rm -ir `cruft` (or the equivalent built into the script) should be ok (actually, letting people choose whether to have the output displayed on the screen, in a file, or "rm -ir"ing would but a nice thing to put in)

----------

## gnac

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

> Ah, no, it's the actual output to the console that is the listing of files cruft suggests for you to delete....

 

Oh, good thing I didn't do something like "cat /tmp/portagefiles | xargs rm".   :Embarassed: 

----------

## RaveRod

Hey, great script. Works great.

I've added the directories and files I don't want to be displayed but one directory, I think, should be added to the default list:

/var/run

All the .pid files in that directory are being shown as files to delete.

----------

## ecatmur

 *metal leper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   No way though am I going to give my script the ability to actually delete things. Not until version 0.4 at least anyway. 
> 
> Not even with rm -i? 
> 
> Personally I prefer to just put the output into a file, check the file and then use that, but rm -ir `cruft` (or the equivalent built into the script) should be ok (actually, letting people choose whether to have the output displayed on the screen, in a file, or "rm -ir"ing would but a nice thing to put in)

 

But then it would be my fault. I've seen other people get bitten by this kind of thing.

However, the output is now tee'd to /tmp/cruft-cruftfiles. That might help.

----------

## ecatmur

 *RaveRod wrote:*   

> Hey, great script. Works great.
> 
> I've added the directories and files I don't want to be displayed but one directory, I think, should be added to the default list:
> 
> /var/run
> ...

 Not all of them. 

```
   # Explicitly referenced pidfiles

   sed ':a;/\\$/N;s/\\\n//;ta;s/^.*start-stop-daemon.*\(\<-p\|--pidfile\>\|\<-m\|--make-pidfile\>\)\s*\(\/\S\+\).*$/\2/;tb;s/^.*pidfile=\(\/\S\+\).*$/\1/;tb;d;:b;s/\s\+/\n/g' /var/lib/init.d/started/*

   # Guess some pidfiles

   for service in /var/lib/init.d/started/*; do

      echo /var/run/${service##*/}.pid

   done

   for service in /var/lib/init.d/started/net.ppp*; do

      echo /var/run/${service##*/net.}.pid

   done

```

Any extra that belong to running services, please tell me about. Thanks.

----------

## Keffin

The script gave me 4400 files to delete ( :Very Happy: ), the only ones that might be false  are the following from aMSN:

```
/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/Makefile

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/Makefile.in

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/README

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/config.h

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/config.h.in

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/config.log

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/config.status

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/configure

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/tray.c

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/tray.o

/usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/traydock
```

I have aMSN installed but just removed Gnome and switched to a -gnome USE flag. These traydock files could be Gnome related but I didn't want to delete them just in case.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## ecatmur

I think those are safe to delete, all you need for the traydock plugin is /usr/lib/amsn/plugins/traydock/libtray.so (which is installed by the imlib use flag, btw).

----------

## Keffin

FYI I just tested and you are perfectly right  :Wink: .

----------

## kamagurka

very nice, thanks.

there are a couple things listed that shouldnt be, though:

1. it lists the whole contents of /usr/share/xmms/Skins (i have xmms installed, though)

2. apparenty it doesnt like the icons i put in /usr/share/pixmaps. maybe this is due to a fault of mine, tho. is there a better place to put those?

3. is it supposed to list this?

```
/etc/gentoo

/etc/gentoo/gentoogtkrc

/etc/gentoo/gentoorc

```

4. it lists /usr/bin/TeamSpeak although i have ts installed. i dont exactly remember if that binary was installed normally, i might have had to put it there manually or something.

5. /usr/bin/kill <- i really think i need this...

6. it lists a whole load of perl5 and python2.2 stuff. i dont really feel comfortable deleting that. how do i find out what version of perl and python im using?

----------

## tofagerl

It works great, but I have a feature suggestion: --exclude=/dir

That way the user doesn't have to open the script to add special mountpoints and so forth. (Yes, I know... not following the LSB, but I like having my stash partitions under /stash instead of /mnt/stash  :Smile: 

----------

## kamagurka

currently im having cruft echo its output into a file. this file is then reviewed by me and all that looks fishy removed.

now, however i have a list with paths. anyone know a command to rm each line of a file?

----------

## ecatmur

 *Kamagurka wrote:*   

> very nice, thanks.
> 
> there are a couple things listed that shouldnt be, though:
> 
> 1. it lists the whole contents of /usr/share/xmms/Skins (i have xmms installed, though)

 

Installed with x11-themes/xmms-themes or by hand?

 *Quote:*   

> 2. apparenty it doesnt like the icons i put in /usr/share/pixmaps. maybe this is due to a fault of mine, tho. is there a better place to put those?

 /usr/pixmaps/local *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. is it supposed to list this?
> 
> ```
> ...

 I don't have that, use my cruft-blame.py to work out what put it there *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. it lists /usr/bin/TeamSpeak although i have ts installed. i dont exactly remember if that binary was installed normally, i might have had to put it there manually or something.

 I don't think TeamSpeak is in Portage; if not it should be installed to /usr/local/bin or /opt. *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. /usr/bin/kill <- i really think i need this...

 But you have /bin/kill, don't you? *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. it lists a whole load of perl5 and python2.2 stuff. i dont really feel comfortable deleting that. how do i find out what version of perl and python im using?

 perl -V, python -V.

----------

## ecatmur

 *tofagerl wrote:*   

> It works great, but I have a feature suggestion: --exclude=/dir
> 
> That way the user doesn't have to open the script to add special mountpoints and so forth. (Yes, I know... not following the LSB, but I like having my stash partitions under /stash instead of /mnt/stash 

 I use /srv: see http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#SRVDATAFORSERVICESPROVIDEDBYSYSTEM for an explanation. It's best not to pollute the root namespace. BTW, under FHS 2.3 it's best to mount random stuff under /media and keep /mnt clear for temporary use - see http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#MEDIAMOUNTPOINT

----------

## ecatmur

 *Kamagurka wrote:*   

> currently im having cruft echo its output into a file. this file is then reviewed by me and all that looks fishy removed.
> 
> now, however i have a list with paths. anyone know a command to rm each line of a file?

 Actually, cruft now tees its output into /tmp/cruft-cruftfiles.

To rm each line, use "cat file | xargs rm".

----------

## kamagurka

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

>  *Kamagurka wrote:*   currently im having cruft echo its output into a file. this file is then reviewed by me and all that looks fishy removed.
> 
> now, however i have a list with paths. anyone know a command to rm each line of a file? Actually, cruft now tees its output into /tmp/cruft-cruftfiles.
> 
> To rm each line, use "cat file | xargs rm".

 

bewties!!

and TS is indeed in portage, under the name of teamspeak2-client-bin.

----------

## ecatmur

Oh yeah, oops, looked for it under games-* not media-sound.

It should install its binary to /opt/bin/TeamSpeak, though.

----------

## BlindSpy

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

>  *Kamagurka wrote:*   currently im having cruft echo its output into a file. this file is then reviewed by me and all that looks fishy removed.
> 
> now, however i have a list with paths. anyone know a command to rm each line of a file? Actually, cruft now tees its output into /tmp/cruft-cruftfiles.
> 
> To rm each line, use "cat file | xargs rm".

 

PERFECT! Thats exactly what I was looking for. This is seriously an obsessive compulsive Gentoo users dream =) !!

----------

## kamagurka

oh, and the xmms skins i have are manually installed, not emerged. i prefer putting them in the shared theme directory instead of the user's one.

----------

## ecatmur

The skins you use... would it be possible to switch to using the ebuild or does it lack some skins you need? I'm weighing up adding /usr/share/xmms/Skins to the exclusion list but I would need to be persuaded that this is the best solution.

----------

## kamagurka

there is no "the ebuild", as the xmms-skins ebuild sucks pretty hard. the skins on my systems are all from www.winamp.com, customize.org or deviantart (ah, i love winamp compatibility). i'm pretty sure that is the way most people do this (although some people probably put ~/.xmms/Skins/). however i can't really think of anyting in /usr/share/xmms/Skins/ that would neet to be removed.

----------

## ecatmur

OK, fair enough. Added.

----------

## RaveRod

Here's the files is identifies wrongly:

/var/run/cron.pid (vixie-cron)

/var/run/klogd.pid (sysklogd)

/var/run/syslogd.pid (sysklogd)

/etc/gentoo-release (Gentoo release file?)

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-dynload/bz2.so (hmm.. Don't want to delete this I don't think)

This is from a clean install. Just finished the install, restarted, ran cruft script.

Edit:

/var/log/news/news* (startup complains about not being able to find them)Last edited by RaveRod on Wed May 26, 2004 2:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hepta_sean

Hello!

Another great script of yours, thanks for that!

FYI here are the changes I've done to get zero false positives (as a diff against version 0.0.10):

```
285a286

>       /initrd

288d288

<       /opt

289a290

>       /usr/opt

347a349,352

> $(has_version dev-java/blackdown-jdk \

> || has_version dev-java/sun-j2sdk \

> || has_version dev-java/sun-jdk \

> || has_version dev-java/ibm-jdk         && echo "/etc/.java")

373a379,380

>       /etc/ntp.conf

>       /etc/ntp.conf.sv

444a452

> $(has_version media-libs/gle          && echo "/usr/X11R6/include/GL/gle.h")

445a454

> $(has_version media-video/ati-drivers && echo "/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glxATI.h" )

470a480

>       /var/run/cron.pid

532a543,547

> has_version dev-util/eclipse-sdk \

>       && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

>       /usr/lib/eclipse/Uninstaller

>       /usr/lib/eclipse/features

>       /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins"

549,550c564

<       /etc/bootsplash/default

<       /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/.directory

---

>       /etc/bootsplash
```

/initrd is added at boot time since I installed bootsplash and hence activated the initial ramdisk. I don't know much about these thingy. Does anyone know, if I can inhibit this or at least convince it to show up in a more appropriate place like e.g. /media/initrd?

I removed /opt from the prune list, 'cause everything I have there (Acrobat, JDKs, OpenOffice) is administrated by portage and I wanted to have that checked for cruft, too.

But on the other hand, I added /usr/opt, which is the "real" place of these. (/opt is just a symlink, because I chose a relatively small root partition and a large /usr and, hence, the /opt things should also go on that partition.)

Do you know a more elegant and/or FHS-conform way to do that?

BTW, does cruft follow symlinks? Or is the /opt hierarchy not checked in the setup sketched above?

/etc/.java is generated everytime I start a Java application as root, and if it's not there and I start it as ordinary user, the application complains. So I guess, it has to be there.

I don't know, where /etc/ntp.conf and /etc/ntp.conf.sv come from (I do not have ntp installed, but they are regenerated, if I delete 'em), but I would guess, that it has something to do with samba, 'cause the IP restrictions are somehow similar.

Does anybody know?

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/gle.h and /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glxATI.h have to be pruned, because the ebuilds install into /usr/include/GL, which is a symlink to /usr/X11R6/include/GL. I guess the glut entry, that was already there has the same reason.

/var/run/cron.pid was not guessed by the script, I don't know, why.

The Eclipse entry is there, because I'm using a UML plugin, which is not in Portage and I didn't want the files (a _lot_) to show up in the cruft output.

Finally, I modified the bootsplash entry, because my handmade bootsplash configuration and a downloaded one were showing up as cruft, and I thought it would be best to ignore the whole directory to allow even more different configurations, as long as bootsplash is installed.

Perhaps, you want to include one or the other, or otherwise point me to why these solutions are not good.

Regards, sean

----------

## ecatmur

 *RaveRod wrote:*   

> Here's the files is identifies wrongly:
> 
> /var/run/cron.pid (vixie-cron)
> 
> /var/run/klogd.pid (sysklogd)
> ...

 OK... um, /var/log/news/news* - do you know what package that belongs to?

----------

## ecatmur

hepta_sean: mind using diff -u? I prefer to have the context.

/initrd: added to bootsplash stanza, there's no point trying to make people change their config.

/opt stays, for now. I'll investigate ways of altering the behaviour of cruft on a system level; the best it would seem would be to separate code and data into a filesystem tree, but this will require time I don't have right now.

Re symlinks: cruft uses find (not following symlinks) on the filesystem and a textual comparison to the lists in CONTENTS files. So symlinks are not followed.

java stuff, cool.

ntp.conf{,.sv} are dhcpcd created files; I've sorted that out a bit better.

X11 stuff: thanks

/var/run/cron.pid - perhaps this is sth to do with the switch from vcron to vixie-cron. I've added it to the vixie-cron section anyway.

Eclipse, bootsplash - yeah, I'll do what you suggest. Thanks again.

----------

## spb

I'm getting false positives on /var/run/sudo/*. Suggested patch:

```
--- cruft.orig  2004-05-27 17:51:10.216089008 +0100

+++ cruft       2004-05-27 17:52:28.350210816 +0100

@@ -480,6 +480,7 @@

 $(has_version net-mail/qmail           && echo "/var/qmail")

        $(eval echo /var/run/console/{${users}})

        /var/run/console.lock

+$(has_version app-admin/sudo            && echo "/var/run/sudo")

 $(has_version sys-apps/vixie-cron      && echo "/var/run/cron.pid")

 $(has_version app-admin/sysklogd       && echo /var/run/{sys,k}logd.pid)

        /var/run/random-seed
```

----------

## BlindSpy

Whats the word on this, can it be removed?:

```
/usr/lib/ccache

/usr/lib/ccache/bin

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/c++

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/cc

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/g++

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

/usr/lib/ccache/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
```

also my jEdit pluggins (which it installed itself) are supposed to be there:

```
/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs.jar

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/BufferTabs.props

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/actions.xml

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/buffertabs

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/buffertabs/BufferTabs.java

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/buffertabs/BufferTabsOptionPane.java

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/buffertabs/BufferTabsPlugin.java

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/buffertabs/ColorTabs.java

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/build.properties

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/build.xml

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/users-guide.xml

/usr/share/jedit/jars/BufferTabs/users-guide.xsl
```

----------

## ecatmur

 *thebell wrote:*   

> I'm getting false positives on /var/run/sudo/*. Suggested patch:
> 
> ```
> --- cruft.orig  2004-05-27 17:51:10.216089008 +0100
> 
> ...

 Cool, I have it but don't actually use it. Good work.

----------

## ecatmur

 *BlindSpy wrote:*   

> Whats the word on this, can it be removed?:
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/ccache
> 
> ...

 

OK, added jedit.

Regarding ccache, that should be known about by the script:

```

has_version dev-util/ccache \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

   $(echo /usr/lib/ccache/bin/{c++,cc,g++,gcc,$CHOST-{c++,g++,gcc}})

   $CCACHE_DIR"

```

Perhaps you should try reinstalling it?

----------

## BlindSpy

aah ccache _isnt_ installed... those must have been installed some other way which is weird. I'm going to try installing it thro portage and see how that goes.

----------

## Angel666

I just ran cruft and it surprisingly enough wants to delete all the gcc 3.4 files - even libstdc++.so.6 [not a good idea, obviously]

```
[..]

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/limits.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/mmintrin.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/pmmintrin.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/stdarg.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/stdbool.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/stddef.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/unwind.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/varargs.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/include/xmmintrin.h

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/install-tools/mkheaders.conf

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libgcc.a

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libgcc_eh.a

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libgcc_s.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libgcc_s.so.1

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libgcov.a

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libstdc++.a

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libstdc++.la

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libstdc++.so

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libstdc++.so.6.0.0

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libsupc++.a

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/libsupc++.la

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0/specs
```

I do have gcc 3.4.0 installed, so dont think it should be default.  :Very Happy: 

It also wants to delete more stuff:

```
/etc/courier-imap/authdaemond.conf

/etc/courier-imap/imapd.pem

/etc/cron.allow

/etc/daapd.conf

/etc/ddclient/ddclient.cache

/etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf
```

----------

## ecatmur

Re gcc: it looks like the symlinks are messed up. That stuff is supposed to install into /usr/lib/gcc-lib with /usr/lib/gcc a symlink to gcc-lib.

thus: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc -> gcc-lib
> ...

 

Depending on whether the files are duplicated, you should make sure those files exist in /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.0 as the canonical path, with gcc -> gcc-lib the symlink.

The other set of files I've added, thanks.

----------

## Angel666

Ok, i guess  i had mine switched ( real libs in /gcc/ and symlink in /gcc-lib/ ) so i've switched them and their symlinks so they should work.

----------

## hielvc

Cruft is suggesting removal of  "  /etc/driveprm  " which is a config file,manually made by the user for superformat, part of  "app-misc/fdutils ".

----------

## ecatmur

OK, added. Thanks.

----------

## rfk

Hi,

Like so many others have already said, thanks for an awesome script!

I'm just wondering if it has highlighted a limitation in the current portage architecture that needs to be addressed - the concept of files that are "owned by, but not installed by" a package.  Rather than listing all the extra files in this script, it would be interesting and ultimately more beneficial to have packages install this information for you.  For example, the webmin ebuild could say "these files/directories will be created at runtime" and have them recorded 'somewhere' inside the portage database.  The information would then be available to other tools such as qpkg, and even to the uninstall process to help save us from the cruft in the first place.

Does anyone know if such a feature is planned or being disucssed?  I smell a potential GLEP in the making...

Cheers,

   Ryan

----------

## ck42

First, AWESOME thread and script!!!

I'm sure I'll be posting more questions later, but for now I'm trying to widdle down the results listing of files I'm sure how to handle on my own.

Questions now tho:

I'm getting listings for files in /usr/lib/nessus/plugins/

The nessus plugins is a portage ebuild I installed.  Is this something else that needs to be added to the script list?

Other file listings I'm uncertain about are in:

/etc/X11/gtk

/etc/usermin                               (Use Webmin - Usermin ebuild not installed)

/usr/kde/3.2/share/icons/           (Currently using KDE-3.2.2)

/usr/kde/3.2/share/wallpapers/

/usr/lib/kde3/            (list *.h files)

/usr/lib/qt3/include/  (not sure what this is)

----------

## kamagurka

there are still a couple of fishy things (most of them probably just stuff i need to be reassured about):

it's listing a whole lot of crap that belongs to perl 5.8.2, which, according to perl -V is exactly the version i am using.

i have quite a number of stuff in  /usr/lib/MozillaThunderbird/ it wants to delete. now, i have the thunderbird installed, and i really don't want to kill anything needed for it.

----------

## ecatmur

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> First, AWESOME thread and script!!!
> 
> I'm sure I'll be posting more questions later, but for now I'm trying to widdle down the results listing of files I'm sure how to handle on my own.
> 
> Questions now tho:
> ...

 

Hmm. Could you list those nessus plugins files?

Does webmin use /etc/usermin?

The rest might be safe to delete (but do be careful). You could try my cruft-blame.py - it may be able to tell you what put those files there.

----------

## ck42

"Does webmin use /etc/usermin? "

Not exactly sure what you mean by this.  Please elaborate.

Here's the list of Nessus plugins I'm getting.

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/12planet_chat_server_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/12planet_chat_server_plaintext_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/3com_config_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/3com_ras_crash.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/3com_switches.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/404_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/4553.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/AnyForm.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/BEA_weblogic_Reveal_Script_Code.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/BEA_weblogic_Reveal_Script_Code_2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/BEA_weblogic_Reveal_Script_Code_3.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdi34061.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdi36962.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdp35794.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdp58462.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCds04747.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCds07326.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCds66191.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdt46181.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdt56514.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdt62732.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdt65960.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdt93866.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdu15622.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdu20643.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdu35577.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdu81936.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdu82823.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdv48261.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdv66718.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdv85279.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdv88230.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdw19195.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdw33027.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdw50657.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdw67458.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdx07754.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdx17916.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdx39981.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdx54675.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdx92043.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdy03429.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdy15598.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdy26428.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdy38035.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdz39284.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCdz60229.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCea42030.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CSCea77143.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ColdFusion.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ColdFusion_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/CuteNews_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_AirConnect_Default_Password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Cabletron_Web_View.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Compaq_Mgmt_Proxy.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Directory_Scanner.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Enhydra_Default.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_F5_Default_Support.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_FTP_Any_User_Login.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_GlobalASA_Retrieval.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_IIS_Compromised.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_IIS_dotNet_Trace.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_IPSwitch-IMail-SMTP-Buffer-Overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_JRun_Sample_Files.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_JRun_Traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_JavaServer_Default.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_LanRover_Blank_Password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Linksys_Router_Default_Password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_MPEiX_FTP_Accounts.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_MRTG_File_Read.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Netscape_Enterprise_Default_Administrative_Password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Netware_Management_Portal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_PIX_Firewall_Manager.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Unprotected_PCanywhere.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_Unprotected_SiteScope.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_WhatsUp_Default.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_motorola_vanguard_no_pass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_tomcat_default_accounts.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_warftpd_cwd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_warftpd_dir_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_warftpd_user_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/DDI_ws_ftp-server-cpwd-bo.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/EZsiteForum.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ExAir_dos_advsearch.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ExAir_dos_query.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ExAir_dos_search.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/GOsa_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/GTcatalog_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/GTcatalog_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/GuildFTPD097.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/IIS_frontpage_DOS_2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/JM_Fluxay.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/JM_FsSniffer.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/JM_RemoteNC.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/JM_Wollf.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/Jserv_css.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/KBWebServer_percent00.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/LPRng.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/LiteServe_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/Macromedia_ColdFusion_MX_Path_Disclosure_Vulnerability.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/MyAbraCadaWeb_XSS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/NDS_Object_Enum.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/NetSphere.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/Omnihttpd_pro_source_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/PC_anywhere.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/PC_anywhere_tcp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/PGPCert_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/PHPAdsNew.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/PWS_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/PagesPro_dir_trav.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/RA_ssh_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/RA_www_css.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/RA_www_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/SHN_MySQL_Privilege_Escalation.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/SHN_Sendmail_DoublePipe.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/SHN_discard.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/SWS_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ShowCode.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/SimpleBBS_users_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/TLD_wildcard.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/TelSrv_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/WebSite.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/X.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/Xeneo_Web_Server_2.2.9.0_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/Xerver_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/a1stats.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/aardvark_topsites_multiple.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/abyss_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/abyss_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/acc.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_4Dgifts.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_EZsetup.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_OutOfBox.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_StoogR.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_backdoor.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_date.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_db2as_db2as.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_db2as_ibmdb2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_db2fenc1_db2fenc1.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_db2fenc1_ibmdb2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_db2inst1_db2inst1.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_db2inst1_ibmdb2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_demos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_friday.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_gamez_lrkr0x.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_glftpd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_guest.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_guest_guest.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_hax0r.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_jack.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_jill.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_lp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_rewt_satori.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_root.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_root_root.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_root_rootkit1.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_root_rootkit1bis.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_root_rootkit2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_swift_swift.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_sync.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_system_manager.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_toor.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_tutor.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/account_wank_wank.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/achievo_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/active_sync_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/activeftp_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/activestate_perl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ad_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/adcycle_pass_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/admentor_login_flaw.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/advanced_poll_phpinfo.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/afs_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/agora.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/airport_plaintext_credentials.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/aix_ftpd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/album_pl_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alcatel_adsl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alcatel_adsl_firewalling.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alcatel_backdoor_switch.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alcatel_pabx4400_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alchemy_eye_http.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alexa_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alexandriadev_upload_spoofing.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alibaba.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alibaba_get32.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alibaba_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alibaba_pl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alibaba_tst.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alienform.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/altavista_search.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/alya.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/amanda_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/amanda_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/an_httpd_cgis.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/an_httpd_count_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/anaconda.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/anacondaclip.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/analogx.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/analogx_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/analogx_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/annex_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/anti_nessus.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/aol_installed.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/aolserver_default_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache2_double_slash.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_1_3_27.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_1_3_28.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_1_3_29.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_2_0_42.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_2_0_45.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_2_0_45_OS2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_2_0_46.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_2_0_47.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_2_0_48.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_2_0_49_mod_ssl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_Tomcat_DOS_Device_XSS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_Tomcat_Servlet_XSS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_Tomcat_TroubleShooter.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_auth_sql_insertion.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_bat_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_chunked_encoding.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_dir_listing.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_server_info.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_server_status.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_slash.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_source_asp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_ssl_certificate_forging.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_ssl_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_username.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_win32_devname.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_win32_dir_trav.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apache_win32_read_files.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apc_smartslot_factory_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apcnisd_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/apcupsd_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/appsocket_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/aprox_portal_file_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/arcserve_hidden_share.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/argosoft_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/argosoft_multiple_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/args_bat.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/arkeia.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ascend_kill.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/asip-status.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/asp_net_css.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/asp_net_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/asp_portal_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/asp_source_data.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/asp_source_dot.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/asp_source_space.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ath0_hangup.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/atomicboard_file_read.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/auctiondeluxe_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/auktion_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/aureate_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/auth_enabled.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/avengers_news_system_command_execution.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/avirt_gateway_telnet.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/avirt_proxy_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/avotus_mm.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/awol_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/axent_raptor_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/axis.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/axis2400_webcams.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/axis_camera.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/b2cafelog_command_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/backorifice1.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/badblue_directory_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/badblue_get_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/badblue_null_byte.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/badblue_remote_administrative_access.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/badblue_remote_administrative_access2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bagel_b_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bagle_remover.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bakfiles.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bandmin_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bargainbuddy_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/basilix_inc_files.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/basilix_webmail.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/basit_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/basomail_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/batalla_server_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bb-hist.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bb-hostsvc.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bboard.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bea_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/benhur_ftp_firewall.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/betterinternet_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bftelnet.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bftpd_chown.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bftpd_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bgp_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bigconf.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind9_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind9_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_allows_updates.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_authors.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_covert_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_dnsstorm.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_iquery.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_negative_cache_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_query.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_resolver_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_sig_cached_rr_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_stub_res.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_vulnerable.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bind_zxfr_bug.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/binlogin_overflow_rlogin.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/binlogin_overflow_telnet.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bitkeeper_remote_shell.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bizdb1_search.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/biztalk_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/blackice_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/blackice_version_checker.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/blackmoon_ftp_users_database.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/blackmoon_ftp_users_enum.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/blnews_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bonk.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bonsai_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bonzi_buddy.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bootparamd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/boozt_admin_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/brilliant_digital_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/broadvision_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/broker_ftp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/browsegate_http_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bsml_info_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bttlxe_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bugbear.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bugbear_b.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bugbear_b_1080.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bugzilla_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bugzilla_sql_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bugzilla_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/bugzilla_xss_and_tmp_files.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/c32.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ca_unicenter_file_transfer_service.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ca_unicenter_transport_service.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cachefsd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cachemgr_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cafe_wordpress_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cajun_switch_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/calendar.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/campas.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/canna_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/carello.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cassandra_nntp_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cayman_any_username.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cc_guestbook.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cdk.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cern_httpd_path.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cesarftp_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cesarftp_passwd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cf_debug.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cfinger_format_bug.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cfinger_search.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cfinger_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cfwebstore_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgibin_browsable.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgibin_in_kb.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgicso_command_execution.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgicso_cross_site_scripting.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgiforum.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgimail.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgitest.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgiwebupdate.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cgiwrap.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/chameleon_smtpd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/changepw.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/chargen.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/check_ports.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/checkpoint.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/checkpoint_format.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/checkpoint_open_web_admin.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cifs445.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco-view-source-dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_675.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_675_http_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_acs_web_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_aironet_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_ata186_password_circumvent.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_catalyst.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_gsr_acl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_gsr_unreachable.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_h323_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_http_admin_access.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_http_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_ids_manager_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_ipv4_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_no_pw.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_ssh_multiple_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cisco_voip_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/citrix.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/citrix_find.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/citrix_redirect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/clarkconnectd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cleartrust_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cmail_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cobalt_cube_webmail_dir_trav.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cobalt_overflow_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cobalt_web_admin_server.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/codered_x.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cold_fusion_admin_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/commerce_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/communigatepro_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/communigatepro_referer_field.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/compaq_wbem_SSI_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/compaq_wbem_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/compaq_web_mgmt_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/consolehelp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/coppermine_gallery_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/coppermine_gallery_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/count_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/counter.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/counter_php_file_overwrite.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/courier_imap_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/courier_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cp-firewall-auth.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cp-firewall-webauth.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cp_syslog_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cpanel_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cpanel_login_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/crlinux_file_reading.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/crobftp_buffer_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/crobftp_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cross_site_scripting.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/csSearch_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/csm_helo.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/csnews.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cups_browseable_printers_list.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cups_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cuteftp_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cutenews_phpinfo.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cvs_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cvs_dir_create.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cvs_double_free.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cvs_in_www.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cvs_pserver_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cvs_public_pserver.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cvsweb_shell.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cvsweb_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cwmail.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cydoor_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cyrus_imap_prelogin_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/cyrus_imsp_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dame.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dameware_mini_remote_control_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dangerous_cgis.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dansie_cart.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/daytime.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/db2_discovery_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/db2_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/db4web_dir_trav.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/db4web_tcp_relay.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dbman_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dbtools_dbmanager_pwd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dcetest.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dcforum.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dcom_rpc_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dcp_portal_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dcp_portal_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dcp_portal_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dcshop_information_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ddicgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/deep_throat.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/delegate_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/deltaups_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/desktop_orbiter_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/desktop_orbiter_reboot.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dhcp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dhcp_minires_and_fmt_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/directory_manager.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/directoryphp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/directorypro.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dlink_router_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dmail_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dns_fingerprint.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dns_server.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dns_xfer.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/doc_browsable.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/doc_package_browseable.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino5_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino6_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino_authentication_bypass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino_default_db.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino_fs_config.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino_http_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/domino_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dont_scan_printers.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/downloadware_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dragandzip_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dragon_ftp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dragon_telnet.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dreamftp_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/drweb_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dssagent_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dtspcd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dumpenv.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dune_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/dwhttp_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/e107_db_dump.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eDonkey_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eXtremail_format_strings.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/easydynamicpages_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ebola_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ecartis_hidden_username.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/echo.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ecommerce_corp_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eftp_bufferoverflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eftp_directory_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eftp_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eftp_root_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/egp_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eicon_modem_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eldapo_plaintext_passwords.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/empower_path.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/emule_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/emumail_multiple_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/epolicy_orchestrator_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/epolicy_orchestrator_multiple_issues.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eserv.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eserv_dir_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eserv_mem_leak.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eshop_information_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/etheni_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/etherleak.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/eviewer.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ewave_servlet_upload.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ews.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/exchange_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/exchange_public_folders_information_leak.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/exchange_xexch50_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/exim_heap_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ezcontents_code_execution.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ezpublish_config_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ezpublish_dir_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ezpublish_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ezshopper.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fake_identd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fakebo.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/faqmanager.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/faxsurvey.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fcgi_echo.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/filemakerpro_server.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/find_ap.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/find_service.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/find_service2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger_0.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger_akfingerd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger_backdoor.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger_dot.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger_freebsd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger_redirection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finger_solaris_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/finjan_cmd_restart.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/firewall1_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/flash_ftp_server_directory_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/flash_player_local_files.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/flash_player_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/flashfxp_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/flexwatch_auth_bypass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/formhandler.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/formmail_pl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/formmail_version_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/forum51_user_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/foxweb_dll.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fp_fpcount.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fp_htimage.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fqdn.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/freecmty_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_authors.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_chunked_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_dvwssr.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_passwordless.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_shtml.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_shtml_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/frontpage_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fsecure_ssh_pass_pol_evasion.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fsp_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fspd_directory_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftgate_pro_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_administrator.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_anonymous.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_backdoor.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_bounce.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_check_user.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_cwd_root.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_forward.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_glob_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_hosting_copyrighted_material.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_nb1300_router.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_novell_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_pasv_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_pasv_on_connect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_pl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_qnx_stack_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_realpath.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_rhosts.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_root.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_servu_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_servu_dos2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_servu_mdtm_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_servu_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_servu_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_servu_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_setproctitle.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_site_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_sol_check_user.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_w98_devname_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_write_dirs.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_xlight_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftp_zaurus.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftpd_1byte_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftpgate.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftpglob.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftpserver_detect_type_nd_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ftpvoyager_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/fw1_udp_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gallery_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gallery_injection2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gallery_injection3.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gallery_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gamespy_denial.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gamespy_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gatecrasher.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gator.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gator_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gauntlet_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/geeklog_admin_access.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/generic_WEB-INF.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/girlfriend.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/glimpse.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gnapster_get_file.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gnocatan_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gnu_cfserv.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gnutella_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gnutella_export.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/goodtech_ftpd_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/groupwise_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/groupwise_web_interface_help_hole.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/groupwise_web_interface_htmlver_hole.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/guestbook.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/guestbook_beanwebb.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/guestbook_justice.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/guestbook_pl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/guestbook_tr3_passwd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/guild_ftp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/gupta_sqlbase_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/handler.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/happymall_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/healthd_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/helix_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hello_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/homefree.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/horde_test_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/horde_turba_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hosting_controller.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hotnews_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hotopentickets_unspecified_flaw.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hotsync.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hp_instant_toptools_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hp_jetdirect_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hp_printer_display.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hp_remote_print.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hpftp_glob_stat.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hpux_ftpd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hpux_ftpd_rest_conversion.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hsweb_location.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hsx.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/htdig.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/htgrep.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/htmlscript.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/htsearch_config_switch.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/htsearch_location.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http-rpc-epmap.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_asn1_decoding.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_ids_evasion.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_login.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_method_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_methods.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_trace.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_w98_devname_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_webshopper.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/http_webstore.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/httpd_boa.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/httpd_nobody.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/httpver.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hydra.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/hyperbomb.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/i2odialogd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iChat.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iParty.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ibillpm_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ibm_server_code.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icat.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icecap_default_pw.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icecast_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icecast_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icmp_leak.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icmp_mask_req.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icmp_timestamp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icq_crash.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icq_installed.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/icq_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ideabox_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/idq_dll.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ids_evasion.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis5_isapi_printer.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis5_printer.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis5_sample_cross_site.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis5_sample_path.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_anything_idq.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_asp_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_auth_scheme.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_authentification_manager.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_bdir.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_buffer_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_codebrws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_crash.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_decode_bug.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_dir_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_dos_ussrback.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_dot_cnf.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_frag_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_frontpage_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_ftp_crash.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_htr_isapi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_htr_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_ida_isapi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_isapi_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_malformed_request.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_nat.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_perl_problem.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_propfind2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_propfind_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_repost_asp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_samples.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_scripts.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_unc_mapped_virt_host_vuln.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_ver_check.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_viewcode.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_webdav_lock_memory_leak.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_webdav_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_xss_404.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iis_xss_idc.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iisadmin.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iisprotect_bypass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iisprotect_passwordless.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iisprotect_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ike_check.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ike_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ikonboard_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imagefolio_default_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imagemap.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imail_host_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imail_imapd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imail_imonitor_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imap4_banner.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imap4_rev1_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imap_body_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imap_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imate_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imp_mime_viewer_html_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imp_session_hijacking.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/imp_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/in_fingerd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/incomplete_http_requests_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/info2www.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/informix_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/infosrch.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/inn.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/inn_control_message_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/innd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/instaboard_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/interchange_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/interscan_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/interscan_vw_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/invision_power_board.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/invision_power_board_calendar_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/invision_power_board_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/invision_power_top_site_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ion_p.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ipinsight_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iplanet_app_server_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iplanet_app_server_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iplanet_chunked_encoding.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iplanet_data_snag.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iplanet_dir_serv.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iplanet_perf.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iplanet_search.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iplanet_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ipop2d.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ipop2d_readfiles.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ipswitch_IMail_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ircd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ircd_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ircd_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ircxpro_cleartext_passwords.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ircxpro_default_admin_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/irix_copilot.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ismail_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ithousemail_bof.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/iws_shtml.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ixmail_arbitrary_file_upload.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ixmail_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jboss_source.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jbrowser_multiple_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jelsoft_vbulletin_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jeus_url_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jigsaw_2_2_4.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jigsaw_msdos_dev_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jj.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jmf_privs_escalation.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jolt.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jolt2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jordan_telnet_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jrun.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jrun_dir_listing.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jrun_getdir.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jserv_execute.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/jwalk_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kazaa_installed.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kazaa_morpheus_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kazaa_network.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kebi_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ken_segfault.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kerberos4_crypto_weaknesses.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kerberos5_issues.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kerberos_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kerio_PF_buffer_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kerio_PF_udpbypass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kerio_webmail_multiple_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kietu_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/knfs_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/knowledge_builder_code_execution.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kpym_telnet_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/krb_pingpong.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kuang2_the_virus.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/kw_whois.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/l2tp_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/l2tpd_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/l2tpd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/labrea.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/labview_www_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/land.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lcdproc_buffer_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lcdproc_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ldap_null_base.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ldap_null_bind.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/leafnode_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/leapftp_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lednews_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/leifwright_blog_cmd_execution.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/les_visiteurs.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/libgtop_daemon.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/libwhisker_settings.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/limewire_installed.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/line_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/linksys_ap_default_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/linksys_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/linksys_empty_GET_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/linksys_gozila_cgi_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/linux_tftp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/linux_zero_len_fragment.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/linuxconf_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lion.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/listrec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/localweb2k.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/logins.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lop_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lotus_bounce_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lotus_envid.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lotus_esmtp_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lotus_notes_openserver_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lotus_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lotus_slashdot_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lovgate_virus_installed.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lpd_aix_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lpd_bsd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lpd_dvips.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lpd_freebsd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lpd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/lsh_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/macos_x_directory_svc_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/magic_winmail_pop_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mail_asn1_decoding.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mailman_webmail.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mailmax_imap_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mailmax_imap_overflows2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mailmaxweb_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mailnews.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mailreader.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mailsweeper_ppt_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mambo.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mambo_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mambo_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mambo_xss2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/manpage_file_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mantis_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mantis_multiple_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/marconi_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/master_index_search.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mcafee_installed.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mcms_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mdaemon.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mdaemon_create_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mdaemon_dele_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mdaemon_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mdaemon_webconfig.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mdaemon_worldclient.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mdbms_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mediahouse_statistics_server.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mediahouse_statistics_web_server.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mercur_auth_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mercure_expn_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mercure_imap_read_any_file.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mercure_webview.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/messenger_ms03-043.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/metadot_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/metainfo_mail.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mibiisa_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/minibb_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/miniportail_admin_access.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/minivend_view_page.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/misc_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/miscflood.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mkilog.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mldonkey_telnet.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mldonkey_www.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mnogosearch_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_access_referer.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_auth_any.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_frontpage.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_gzip_format_string.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_gzip_running.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_jk_chunked_encoding_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_mylo_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_ntlm.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_python_handle.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_python_malformed_query.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_ssl_offby1.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_ssl_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_ssl_wildcard_dns_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mod_survey_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/monkeyweb_post_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/monkeyweb_too_big_post.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mountd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mpcsw_guestbook_database.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mq_toolbar_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ms_index_server.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ms_siteserver_info_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ms_telnet_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msadcs_dll.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msadcs_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msdtc_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msftp_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msmmask.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mspws_dotdotdot.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msql_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msrpc-spike27.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msrpc_dcom.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/msrpc_dcom2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssmtp_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssmtp_null_auth.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssql_blank_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssql_brute_force.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssql_hello_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssql_litchfield_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssql_lte_7.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssql_ping.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssql_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssqlserver_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mssqlserver_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mstream_agent.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mstream_handler.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/multicsp_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/multihtml.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/multiple_ftpd_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/multitech_proxy_default_pwd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/my_egallery_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/my_little_forum_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mycio_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mycio_directory_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mydoom_virus.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/myguestbk_admin_access.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/myphpPageTool_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/myphpcalendar_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/myphpnuke_code_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/myserver_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/myserver_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mysql_bad_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mysql_double_free.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mysql_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mysql_multiple_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mysql_password_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mysql_unpassworded.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/mysql_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nai_webshield_info.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nai_webshield_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/napster_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nav_installed.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ncacn_http.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ncase_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ncbook_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ncl_items.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ncl_items_2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ndcgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nds_web_based_browsing.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/neoteris_ive_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nessus_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nestea.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netauth.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netbeans.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netbios_mem_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netbios_name_get.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netbus.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netbus2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netcharts_default_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netcommerce_sql.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netgear_default_password.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netgear_password_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netgear_prosafe_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netinfo_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netinfo_passwd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netinfo_rpc.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netobserve_command_execution.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_PageServices.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_accept_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_adminpw.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_crash.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_entreprise_dot_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_entreprise_index.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_fasttrack.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_imap_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_pop_auth.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_publishing_expert_psuser.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_server_default_files.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netscape_wp_tag.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netstat.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nettools_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netware_ldap_search_request.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netware_perl_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/netware_post_perl.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/newdsn.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/newsdesk.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nfs_dotdot.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nfs_fsirand.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nfs_mount.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nfs_portmap.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nfs_xlog_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nimda.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/niprint_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nis_server.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nisd_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/niteserver_ftp_dir_trav.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nmap_tcp_connect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nmap_wrapper.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nntp_info.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nntpserver_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/no404.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nokia_readfile.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nortel_annex_default_pass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nortel_baystack_default_pass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nortel_cgiproc_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nortel_passport_default_pass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nortel_pwdless1.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nortel_pwdless2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/notes_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/notes_mta_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/novell_border_manager.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/novell_groupwise_webacc_information_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/novell_netbasic_directory_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/novell_novonyx_default_files.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/novell_viewcode.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nph-exploitscanget.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nph-publish.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nph-test-cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nsiislog_dll.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nsm_format_strings.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nt_ftp_guest.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nt_spam.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ntalk_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ntds_get_info.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ntp_open.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ntp_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nuked_clan_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nuked_klan_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nullhttpd_content_length.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/nx_web_content_file_include.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oas_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/objectserver.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ocean12_db_download.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ocean12_guestbook_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/odbc_tools_check.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/office_files.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/officescan_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oneorzero_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oops_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openbb_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openlink_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openserver_overflows.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_231.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_301.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_33.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_36.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_37p.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_adv_option.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_afs.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_channel.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_pam_timing.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_rev_dns_lookup_bypass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_uselogin.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssh_uselogin_environment.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssl_denial.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssl_overflow_generic_test.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openssl_password_interception.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/openwebmail_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/opera_arbitrary_file_dropping.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/opera_heap_corruption.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/opera_href_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/opera_multiple_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9iAS_slashdot_DoS.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9iAS_too_long_url.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_XSQLServlet_XSQLConfig.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_apache_dms.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_dad_admin.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_globals_dot_jsa.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_isqlplus_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_java_process_manager.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_jsp_source.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_jspdefaulterror.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_mod_plsql_config.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_mod_plsql_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_mod_plsql_traversal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_modplsql_css.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_owautil.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_portaldemo_orgchart.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_soapconfig.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_soapdocs.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle9i_soaprouter.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_link_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_one_hour_install.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_soap_vulns.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_timezone_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_tnslsnr_security.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_tnslsnr_version.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_web_admin_server.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_xsql.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oracle_xsql_query.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/orange_dos.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/osCommerce_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/osX_apache_finder.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/osX_apache_finder_content.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/os_fingerprint.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oscommerce_session_id_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/oshare.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ospf_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/overnet.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/owa-anonymous.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/owl_browse.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/owls_file_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ows_bin_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/ows_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/p-news_priv_escalation.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/p-smash.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pafiledb_cmd_exec.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pafiledb_sql_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pafiledb_xss.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pagelog_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pals_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pam_smb.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/passwordless_cayman_router.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/passwordless_hp_printer.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/paypal_store_front_injection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pccsmysqladm.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/perlIS_dll_bufferoverflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/perl_browseable.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/perl_cal.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/perl_cgi.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pfdipaly.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pftp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pftp_cleartext_passwords.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pgpmail.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/pgpnet_detect.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phatbot_detection.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phf.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/philboard_auth_bypass.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/philboard_db_access.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phonebook.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phorum.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php3_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php4_multiple_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php4_path_disclosure.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phpMyAdmin_file_reading.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phpMyAdmin_file_reading2.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phpMyAdmin_multiple_flaws.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phpMyExplorer.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/phpPgAdmin_file_reading.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_4_2_x_malformed_POST.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_4_3_0.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_4_3_x_safe_mode_include.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_apache_win32_default.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_file_upload.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_imap_overflow.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_log.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_mail_func_header_spoof.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_nuke_admin_cp.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_nuke_bb_smilies_passwd.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_nuke_galleryaddon.desc

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc/php_nuke_install

----------

## djm

It still wants to remove /var/lib/scrollkeeper and /usr/bin/gcc-config for me, even though both scrollkeeper and gcc-config are installed

----------

## ecatmur

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> "Does webmin use /etc/usermin? "
> 
> Not exactly sure what you mean by this.  Please elaborate.
> 
> 

 

I meant, does it read config data from it. I'm guessing not. You can probably delete it.

Nessus - OK, added the .desc directory which will take care of the lot.

----------

## ecatmur

 *metal leper wrote:*   

> It still wants to remove /var/lib/scrollkeeper and /usr/bin/gcc-config for me, even though both scrollkeeper and gcc-config are installed

 

Hmm... on my system those are installed by their respective packages. You might want to try reinstalling those.

----------

## ecatmur

Oh, and releasing a new version - v 0.0.12 "Small Furry Creatures from Alpha Centauri"

----------

## BlindSpy

'has_version ' needs to be added to line 591 of v. 0.0.12 i think to prevent an error.

----------

## BlindSpy

I use xorg now so is it safe for me to remove these files for xfree?

[edit] yea i need all that stuff.... what can be done about it?  :Wink:  [/edit]

```
/etc/X11/XftConfig

/etc/X11/app-defaults/XF86Cfg

/etc/X11/xdm/pixmaps/XFree86.xpm

/etc/X11/xdm/pixmaps/XFree86bw.xpm

/etc/skel/.xinitrc        <== how can i make it keep that in there?

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/XftConfig

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/encodings.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/fonts.cache-1

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/fonts.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/encodings.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/fonts.cache-1

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/fonts.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/fonts.list

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/fonts.scale

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/fonts.cache-1

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/encodings.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/fonts.cache-1

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/fonts.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/fonts.list

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/fonts.scale

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/Fontmap

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/encodings.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/fonts.cache-1

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/fonts.dir

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/fonts.scale

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86-it.lst

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.lst

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.xml

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/ru_yawerty

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.1

/usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/xfree

/usr/lib/sed1tgSr3

/usr/lib/sed1wufxi

/usr/lib/sed9jdYcO

/usr/lib/sedGNVlis

/usr/lib/sedIfLgd6
```

----------

## ecatmur

 *BlindSpy wrote:*   

> 'has_version ' needs to be added to line 591 of v. 0.0.12 i think to prevent an error.

 Good catch. Thanks.

----------

## ecatmur

 *BlindSpy wrote:*   

> I use xorg now so is it safe for me to remove these files for xfree?
> 
> [edit] yea i need all that stuff.... what can be done about it?  [/edit]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

/etc/skel/* is now ignored.

The sed stuff can be got rid of.

Fonts should be moved to /usr/share/fonts.

All else... can you tell me what it belongs to? (Use my cruft-blame.py)

A lot of that has changed as well, e.g. /usr/lib/opengl/xfree to /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11.

----------

## ecatmur

 *rfk wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Like so many others have already said, thanks for an awesome script!
> 
> I'm just wondering if it has highlighted a limitation in the current portage architecture that needs to be addressed - the concept of files that are "owned by, but not installed by" a package.  Rather than listing all the extra files in this script, it would be interesting and ultimately more beneficial to have packages install this information for you.  For example, the webmin ebuild could say "these files/directories will be created at runtime" and have them recorded 'somewhere' inside the portage database.  The information would then be available to other tools such as qpkg, and even to the uninstall process to help save us from the cruft in the first place.
> ...

 

Very interesting.. but potentially quite tricky. Some of that stuff just isn't know.

Also, at unmerge Portage uses mtimes to decide whether to get rid of potentially shared files... that wouldn't work in this case.

----------

## ecatmur

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ecatmur:
> 
> Ok...working again
> ...

 

Possibly the typo BlindSpy found - can you try again?

On my machine qt installs includes to /usr/qt/3/include/, no?

/usr/share/popfile/messages/ - OK, added.

----------

## ck42

ecatmur:

your're right.  Looks like I have qt 'include' dir's in both locations...same files, but different dates and sizes.  No idea how that happened.  Is there a way to know which one is needed/uneeded?

Still getting listings in /usr/share/popfile/messages/*

----------

## ecatmur

Oops. Typo. Fixed  :Very Happy: .

----------

## ck42

ecatmur:

Great!....that fixed the popfile messages.

Still have large quantities of listings from the following dirs:

/usr/lib/nessus/plugins/

/usr/kde/3.2/share/doc/HTML/en/

/usr/kde/3.2/share/icons/ *and all subdirs*

/usr/kde/3.2/share/wallpapers/

/usr/lib/python2.2/

/usr/lib/qt3/include/ *I know, but which one do I keep*

I'd try adding these myself but not sure of the syntax in the script.

----------

## djm

re-emerging scrollkeeper stopped it listing those packages, but it still wants to remove gcc-config even after emerging it twice

----------

## ecatmur

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib/nessus/plugins/
> 
> /usr/kde/3.2/share/doc/HTML/en/
> ...

 

nessus plugins - I added /usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc, is there more?

/usr/kde/3.2/share - wtf? All that's fine on my system...

/usr/lib/python2.2/ - probably OK to junk, assuming you're on python 2.3.

/usr/lib/qt3/include/ - yeah, zap this one.

----------

## ecatmur

 *metal leper wrote:*   

> re-emerging scrollkeeper stopped it listing those packages, but it still wants to remove gcc-config even after emerging it twice

 

gcc-config - are you using 1.3.4? The ebuild looks *very* broken... I'll add it for gcc-config-1.3.4.

----------

## djm

I'm using gcc-config 1.3.5-r1

----------

## ecatmur

Bloody hell, who wrote that piece of shite. It's buggered as well.

Right, yeah, that goes in for all gcc-config as evidently the idiot who maintains it can't be trusted. Thanks.

----------

## ck42

ecatmur:

"nessus plugins - I added /usr/lib/nessus/plugins/.desc, is there more? "

Ja....these listings now are coming from the actual /plugins dir.....not the .desc dir.

Not sure what to tell you about the /usr/kde/3.2/share....except that there's a ton of listings uder that path.

thnx for the others!

----------

## ecatmur

nessus: OK, sure.

/usr/kde/3.2/share - I'd say remove it and if anything complains remerge it. There's always some risk.

----------

## BlindSpy

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

>  *BlindSpy wrote:*   I use xorg now so is it safe for me to remove these files for xfree?
> 
> [edit] yea i need all that stuff.... what can be done about it?  [/edit]
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I went through all that other X11 crap and it was all safe to remove... just residules left over from xfree86. Your script ended up holding up perfectly to the xfree to xorg switch   :Very Happy:  I think thats a pretty big feet! good work   :Exclamation: 

----------

## ck42

ecatmur:

Looking good.  :Cool: 

Found a couple more needed files for Popfile in /usr/share/popfile/

Any ideas about:

/etc/X11/gtk/ 

/usr/kde/3.2/share/doc/HTML/en/kdelibs-apidocs/

/usr/lib/kde3/

/usr/share/doc/HTML/en/

----------

## hepta_sean

Hello again!

@ecatmur:

I've got a few more additions/modifications, you might want to consider (context diff can be found here):

```
$(has_version gnome-base/ORBit          && echo "/etc/CORBA")
```

Several gnome programs seem to put settings in this directory. Perhaps it would be more clean to sort all of them out, but I was too lazy for that.  :Smile: 

```
$(has_version games-strategy/freeciv    && echo "/etc/X11/app-defaults/Freeciv")
```

Application defaults of freeciv, apparently generated in post_inst or something.

```
has_version '=dev-util/eclipse-sdk-2*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

   /usr/lib/eclipse-2/Uninstaller

   /usr/lib/eclipse-2/features

   /usr/lib/eclipse-2/plugins"

has_version '=dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

   /usr/lib/eclipse-3/Uninstaller

   /usr/lib/eclipse-3/features

   /usr/lib/eclipse-3/plugins"
```

Eclipse is now slotted. Is there a less ugly and error-prone way to handle SLOTS? 

```
has_version media-gfx/xloadimage \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

   /usr/share/man/man1/xsetbg.1.gz

   /usr/share/man/man1/xview.1.gz"
```

These are symlinks to the xloadimage man page, so I figured, they belong to it, although they were created (according to cruft-blame.py) by the xorg-x11 emerge.  :Confused: 

```
has_version '=x11-libs/qt-2*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

   /usr/qt/2/etc/settings/.kconfigrc.lock

   /usr/qt/2/etc/settings/kconfigrc"

has_version '=x11-libs/qt-3*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

        /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.kconfigrc.lock

        /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/kconfigrc"
```

I suppose these are created, when using "make xconfig" for kernel configurations. Think, they shouldn't be reported. Again, what is the proper way to handle SLOTted packages?

```
has_version '=media-video/ati-drivers-3.9*' \

   && PRUNE="${PRUNE}   /usr/X11R6/lib/libfglrx_gamma.1"
```

And another one of those ugly ldconfig thingies.

Finally, I've got a small question: Wouldn't it be more comprehensible, if there was just one big list, instead of one list sorted by filename for single files or directories and one sorted by category/package for several files?

@ck42:

 *ck42 wrote:*   

> Any ideas about:
> 
> /etc/X11/gtk/

 

AFAICS, it's safe to delete this, 'cause it seems to have been moved to /etc/gtk.

Regards, sean

EDIT: Found one more:

```
$(has_version '>=dev-java/sun-j2ee-1.3.1-r1' && echo "/etc/env.d/29sun-j2ee-1.3.1")
```

This is created by the latest version of sun-j2ee-1.3.1-r1.ebuild.

And a question to all: I get a cruft(?) file in the root directory:

```
sean@lois bin $ ls -l /--assume-kernel\=2.6.7-rc2-love2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 5,5K Jun  6 16:30 /--assume-kernel=2.6.7-rc2-love2
```

It has some things that look like module aliases in it and seems to be recreated, if I delete it. Does anyone know, where it comes from?

----------

## ecatmur

That's great work, thanks!

Regarding SLOTs, I've revamped the insides so you can pass a slot to has_version.

regarding the structure, I'm going to foo.d it when I have time - convert the data from a flat file into a filesystem tree. Exams finish in a week...

----------

## BlindSpy

 *ecatmur wrote:*   

> That's great work, thanks!
> 
> Regarding SLOTs, I've revamped the insides so you can pass a slot to has_version.
> 
> regarding the structure, I'm going to foo.d it when I have time - convert the data from a flat file into a filesystem tree. Exams finish in a week...

 

maybe keep the flat file as well because I wouldnt know how to batch delete the files otherwise. =)

----------

## hepta_sean

Hello again!

Found another one:

```
sean@lois sean $ diff -U 1 bin/cruft bin/cruft-hepta

--- bin/cruft   2004-06-10 11:15:07.000000000 +0200

+++ bin/cruft-hepta     2004-06-14 23:25:56.931733712 +0200

@@ -456,3 +456,4 @@

 $(has_version media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera && fontdir ttf-bitstream-vera)

-$(has_version media-fonts/urw-fonts     && fontdir urw-fonts)

+$(has_version "<=media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.0-r1" && fontdir default/Type1)

+$(has_version ">=media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.1" && fontdir urw-fonts)

 $(has_version app-editors/jedit                && echo "/usr/share/jedit/jars")
```

I suppose, you changed it, when updating to 2.1, but that one is still masked ~x86, so I think, this might be the cleaner way.

Regards, sean

----------

## Keffin

Clanlib installs all its libraries to /usr/lib/clanlib-x.y, and creates a symlink to most (all?) of the files in there in /usr/lib. The cruft script is hitting all the symlinks. Also it wants me to delete a bunch of man pages for things I have installed (particularly samba).

I deleted all the man pages it hit in case they were just plain old but sure enough "man samba" said there was no man page for samba. I also deleted all the clanlib symlinks to see what happened, battle for wesnoth (the only thing I have that uses clanlib) still seemed to work fine.

Once I had finished deleting everything cruft hit (everything else seemed sensible), I remerged samba and clanlib and ran cruft again, sure enough it still didn't like what they installed. Here's the output of this final run if it helps.

```
Gentoo Important #  ./cruft    

Developing list of potential false positives...

Finding files on your filesystem...

Finding files managed by Portage...

Finding other files...

Comparing file lists...

/usr/include/ClanLib

/usr/lib/libclanApp-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanApp-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanApp.a

/usr/lib/libclanApp.la

/usr/lib/libclanApp.so

/usr/lib/libclanCore-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanCore-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanCore.a

/usr/lib/libclanCore.la

/usr/lib/libclanCore.so

/usr/lib/libclanDisplay-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanDisplay-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanDisplay.a

/usr/lib/libclanDisplay.la

/usr/lib/libclanDisplay.so

/usr/lib/libclanGL-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanGL-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanGL.a

/usr/lib/libclanGL.la

/usr/lib/libclanGL.so

/usr/lib/libclanGUI-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanGUI-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanGL.a

/usr/lib/libclanGL.la

/usr/lib/libclanGL.so

/usr/lib/libclanGUI-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanGUI-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanGUI.a

/usr/lib/libclanGUI.la

/usr/lib/libclanGUI.so

/usr/lib/libclanGUIStyleSilver-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanGUIStyleSilver-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanGUIStyleSilver.a

/usr/lib/libclanGUIStyleSilver.la

/usr/lib/libclanGUIStyleSilver.so

/usr/lib/libclanMikMod-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanMikMod-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanMikMod.a

/usr/lib/libclanMikMod.la

/usr/lib/libclanMikMod.so

/usr/lib/libclanNetwork-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanNetwork-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanNetwork.a

/usr/lib/libclanNetwork.la

/usr/lib/libclanNetwork.so

/usr/lib/libclanSDL-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanSDL-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanSDL.a

/usr/lib/libclanSDL.la

/usr/lib/libclanSDL.so

/usr/lib/libclanSignals-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanSignals-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanSignals.a

/usr/lib/libclanSignals.la

/usr/lib/libclanSignals.so

/usr/lib/libclanSound-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanSound-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanSound.a

/usr/lib/libclanSound.la

/usr/lib/libclanSound.so

/usr/lib/libclanVorbis-0.7.so.0

/usr/lib/libclanVorbis-0.7.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/libclanVorbis.a

/usr/lib/libclanVorbis.la

/usr/lib/libclanVorbis.so

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/pkgconfig

/usr/share/man/man1/editreg.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/findsmb.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/log2pcap.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/nmblookup.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/ntlm_auth.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/profiles.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/rpcclient.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbcacls.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbclient.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbcontrol.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbcquotas.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbget.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbsh.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbstatus.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbtar.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/smbtree.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/testparm.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/testprns.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/vfstest.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/wbinfo.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/lmhosts.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/smb.conf.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/smbgetrc.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/smbpasswd.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man7/samba.7.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/mount.cifs.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/net.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/nmbd.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/pdbedit.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/smbd.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/smbmnt.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/smbmount.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/smbpasswd.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/smbspool.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/smbumount.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/swat.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/tdbbackup.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/tdbdump.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/winbindd.8.gz
```

----------

## hepta_sean

 *Keffin wrote:*   

> Clanlib installs all its libraries to /usr/lib/clanlib-x.y, and creates a symlink to most (all?) of the files in there in /usr/lib. The cruft script is hitting all the symlinks. Also it wants me to delete a bunch of man pages for things I have installed (particularly samba).

 

I don't know clanlib, but it shouldn't report the samba man pages, since they are managed by portage. Could you give me the output of

```
ls -l /var/db/pkg/net-fs/samba-3.0.2a-r2
```

and

```
cat /var/db/pkg/net-fs/samba-3.0.2a-r2/CONTENTS | grep man1
```

(or whatever version you are running)?

Also, are you running cruft as normal user and does it complain about permission things related to samba (and perhaps clanlib)? I always run sudo cruft, because in order to effectively detect all cruft it needs to have access to all files. And I trust ecatmur and the script enough to sudo it.

On the other hand, if it was a permission issue, it would report more samba cruft, not just the man pages.  :Confused: 

----------

## Keffin

I'm running cruft as root, using su to log in (don't have sudo). Both clanlib and samba were installed by portage. I run a pure ~x86 system so am using samba-3.0.4-r1 (as of yesterday I think). I haven't used this script since quite a while ago, so I can't say whether any particular versions of clanlib/samba started causing this. The output you requested:

```
keffin@Gentoo keffin $ ls -l /var/db/pkg/net-fs/samba-3.0.4-r1

total 140

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     7 Jun 15 11:31 CATEGORY

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Jun 15 11:31 CBUILD

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     4 Jun 15 11:31 CC

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2 Jun 15 11:31 CDEPEND

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    64 Jun 15 11:31 CFLAGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    18 Jun 15 11:31 CHOST

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 32149 Jun 15 11:31 CONTENTS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     4 Jun 15 11:31 COUNTER

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     4 Jun 15 11:31 CXX

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    64 Jun 15 11:31 CXXFLAGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   430 Jun 15 11:31 DEPEND

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    75 Jun 15 11:31 IUSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     6 Jun 15 11:31 LICENSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2 Jun 15 11:31 PDEPEND

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    15 Jun 15 11:31 PF

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Jun 15 11:31 PKGUSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Jun 15 11:31 PROVIDE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   385 Jun 15 11:31 RDEPEND

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2 Jun 15 11:31 SLOT

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   356 Jun 15 11:31 USE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 20080 Jun 15 11:31 environment.bz2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 11055 Jun 15 11:31 samba-3.0.4-r1.ebuild
```

```
keffin@Gentoo keffin $ cat /var/db/pkg/net-fs/samba-3.0.4-r1/CONTENTS | grep man1

dir /usr/man/man1

obj /usr/man/man1/log2pcap.1.gz 31cd8f1a1e9a4aa2ad940c9b6e18fe69 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbtree.1.gz dffc498894a848213d764c65678fbe3d 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbget.1.gz 44a7712fe6b76f9a4b366c202ad85433 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/editreg.1.gz d343194d703a8ea1f49bccabf11bb849 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbcacls.1.gz e27b1abd639ba04c5e986cc9d88e8368 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/testprns.1.gz 60d2c6c1d812def3c43ccfda78c9615f 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/nmblookup.1.gz 642dff030f8bac32370f78b90ac0156f 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbcquotas.1.gz 8fa47c18d51166613be4f2aa6b739183 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbtar.1.gz c83e7a607511803e704b3a830055b41b 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbclient.1.gz 56b25d7e57856fbe2369ce552c35cbdf 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/testparm.1.gz 10ba6fa78e5c7348d1c341e20d7a41d9 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/rpcclient.1.gz c52bdec27d8aba52f3d6db21db966a15 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/wbinfo.1.gz 71ee3a2895de48b1e3fe5d775f846aa0 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/ntlm_auth.1.gz 54f15018da06af383b54bbbc57317950 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/findsmb.1.gz 5e8210918e24334b1749d19b3b4c7a1b 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/profiles.1.gz d30aa5fe4f3a4ad8084cbaefd60a6289 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbstatus.1.gz 12f7a90b5f1af501c632428534781c20 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbcontrol.1.gz a89ba8d006687ce1626b058e82887875 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/vfstest.1.gz cf6e9ceee3dc8ea8170c48bd60a9b728 1087295499

obj /usr/man/man1/smbsh.1.gz 83f82387a5e373cda7696c212ea85593 1087295499
```

----------

## hepta_sean

 *Keffin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> keffin@Gentoo keffin $ cat /var/db/pkg/net-fs/samba-3.0.4-r1/CONTENTS | grep man1
> 
> ...

 

Ah, I see, the ebuild installs the man-pages into /usr/man, but /usr/man is a symlink to /usr/share/man, so they pop up as e.g. /usr/share/man/man1/log2pcap.1.gz and cruft does not know, that that is the same as /usr/man/man1/log2pcap.1.gz managed by portage.

ecatmur and you might want to add this whole bunch of files into the prune-list for ">=samba-3.0.4-r1". (This does not affect the earlier versions of samba.)

----------

## simbloke

Hi, Thanks for this script, I found around 50000 files on one of my systems! There are a few false positives though:

```

/etc/vmware/config

/etc/vmware/init.d/rc3.d/S90vmware

/etc/vmware/init.d/rc6.d/K08vmware

/etc/vmware/vmnet1

/etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd

/etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf

/etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases

/etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases~

/etc/vmware/vmnet8

/etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd

/etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf

/etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases

/etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases~

/etc/vmware/vmnet8/nat

/etc/vmware/vmnet8/nat/nat.conf

/var/lock/subsys/vmware

/var/run/vmware

/var/run/vmware/sim

/var/run/vmware/sim/8011

```

It also tried to remove everything under /var/spool/postfix, which I think should be left well alone - I do have postfix installed and running. A related file is /etc/mail/aliases.db (though /etc/mail/aliases was left alone).

Another posibility for inclusion would be anything under /etc/apache2/conf/vhosts if apache2 is installed.

Other than that, no problems  :Smile: 

Sim

----------

## grzewho

great script, thanks a lot. helped me to save 300mb disk space !

----------

## slobba

I'm getting what I believe are some false positives for distcc:

```

/etc/env.d/02distcc

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/c++

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/cc

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/g++

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/gcc

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

/var/run/distccd/distccd.pid

```

and also for a symlink I created in the /etc/init.d directory. It's a symlink to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 as per the Gentoo install docs:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

I also tried running cruft-blame.py on a couple of entries but kept getting:

```

 File "./cruft-blame.py", line 128

    log = LogFile("/var/log/emerge.log", True)

    ^

IndentationError: expected an indented block

```

----------

## Dave_Wesnoth

 *Keffin wrote:*   

> battle for wesnoth (the only thing I have that uses clanlib) still seemed to work fine.

 

Battle for Wesnoth does not use Clanlib. Only SDL.

David

----------

## Keffin

 *Dave_Wesnoth wrote:*   

>  *Keffin wrote:*   battle for wesnoth (the only thing I have that uses clanlib) still seemed to work fine. 
> 
> Battle for Wesnoth does not use Clanlib. Only SDL.
> 
> David

 

Sorry, my mistake (predictably considering your sig  :Wink: ), clanlib is on my system as a dependency for pingus, not battle for wesnoth.

Lol, I posted this then deleted it when it appeared on a new page and I wondered why on earth I would be posting this in this thread  :Embarassed: .

----------

## djm

 *Quote:*   

> I also tried running cruft-blame.py on a couple of entries but kept getting:
> 
> Code:
> 
>  File "./cruft-blame.py", line 128
> ...

 

Indentation matters in python, which is what the error is about - so if you copied and pased it, try downloading the file (use wget if your browser insists on just opening it)

----------

## jtally

 *metal leper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I also tried running cruft-blame.py on a couple of entries but kept getting:
> 
> Code:
> 
>  File "./cruft-blame.py", line 128
> ...

 

I also get this same error when using the cruft-blame found at http://home.jesus.ox.ac.uk/~ecatmur/my-bin/cruft-blame.py even if I use wget to download it. The  version of cruft-blame found at http://home.jesus.ox.ac.uk/~rmoss/portage/cruft-blame.py however works just fine.

----------

## hepta_sean

Hello again!

ecatmur: Hope, you will be back!  :Smile: 

Until then, FYI, I have made some patches to the script treating problems, that occured lately:

* The thing with the urw-fonts, already reported earlier in this thread:

```
-$(has_version media-fonts/urw-fonts     && fontdir urw-fonts)

+$(has_version "<=media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.0-r1" && fontdir default/Type1)

+$(has_version ">=media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.1" && fontdir urw-fonts)
```

* I switched from gdm to entrance. -- New false positives:

```
+has_version x11-misc/entrance \

+       && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

+       $(echo /var/lib/{:*.Xauth,entrance_ipc_`cat /var/run/entranced.pid`\|*})

+       /var/run/entranced.pid"
```

* alsa-lib creates the following symlink:

```
+$(has_version media-libs/alsa-lib      && echo "/usr/include/sound")
```

* The new version of mozilla-firefox has some new false positives, I added to XPIApp():

```
-       echo "$path"/{chrome/{chrome.rdf,overlayinfo},components/{compreg.dat,xpti.dat},chrome,install.log,searchplugins}

+       echo "$path"/{chrome/{chrome.rdf,overlayinfo},components/{compreg.dat,xpti.dat},components.ini,chrome,extensions,install.log,searchplugins}
```

* The /usr/lib/eclipse directory is only used for the unslotted versions. I added a 0, so it should get reported once there are only slotted versions left:

```
-has_version dev-util/eclipse-sdk \

+has_version dev-util/eclipse-sdk 0 \

        && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

        $(echo /usr/lib/eclipse/{Uninstaller,features,plugins})"
```

* To solve the issues with the man-pages of samba, svgalib and possibly other packages, which install them into /usr/man, I replace all occurrences of /usr/man/ in the prune list with /usr/share/man/ (The trailing slash is important to let the symlink itself in the prune list):

```
 | sed 's/.*\.py$/\0\n\0c\n\0o/' \

+| sed 's/^\/usr\/man\//\/usr\/share\/man\//' \
```

* With the same kind of hack, the problem with the GL thingies installing into /usr/include/GL, which really is /usr/X11R6/include/GL, can be solved:

```
+| sed 's/^\/usr\/include\/GL\//\/usr\/X11R6\/include\/GL\//' \
```

Hence, these can go:

```
-$(has_version media-libs/gle            && echo "/usr/X11R6/include/GL/gle.h")

-$(has_version media-libs/glut          && echo /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glut{,f90}.h)

-$(has_version media-video/ati-drivers   && echo "/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glxATI.h")
```

* And I also use this hack for my /opt symlink pointing to /usr/opt (Attention: You probably wouldn't want to add this, if /opt is on the root or its own partition):

```
+| sed 's/^\/opt\//\/usr\/opt\//' \

 | sort -u \

 >/tmp/cruft-portagefiles
```

* Prepared with this I gave cruft a try on /opt:

```
-       /etc/opt

-       /opt

-       /var/opt
```

It works very well! Except for tomcat with a lot of false positives (WEB-INF things and others), which I unmerged, since I didn't use it, anyway. But you probably would want to add it sometime, ...

Personally, I think /opt should be considered portage administrated and treated by cruft, and other things should go to /usr/local, but you disagreed earlier in this thread, ...

If you're interested the latest version of my modified cruft can be found here (Again: For "normal" systems the line regarding /usr/opt should be removed.) and a patch against the last "official" version is here.

Regards,

sean

----------

## ecatmur

Here for a moment, although I'm still a little busy...  :Sad: 

I've made all the changes hepta_sean suggested, and I'm working on making it more flexible (ick!)

Great work everyone, hopefully I can reward your patience...

----------

## riksta

i don't know if this has been said before, but if the script is outputting each file that should be removed on a single line, then you can use the 'xargs' command like so

./script | xargs rm -rf

----------

## djm

it has been said before, but that's far too dangerous a way to do it

do this instead

./script | tee cruft-list

then edit cruft-list if there's any thing that shouldn't be being removed

and then you can do rm -r `cat cruftlist` (or use xargs if you want)

at least replace the rm -rf in what you said to rm -ri

----------

## stillman

cruft lists

/etc/lircd.conf

/etc/lircmd.conf

which are needed for LIRC

/etc/samba/credentials

which i use in fstab to mount smbfs(well, kind of individual but i'm not the only one)

/etc/wvdial.conf

needed for dialup

/etc/xcdroast.conf

hope that helps

 :Wink: 

----------

## BlindSpy

ed im just wondering if you've updated the version number with the latest updates you've done? (since the hepta_sean updates)

----------

## hotplainrice

Now I see one advantage of using gobolinux filesystem.. No cruft  :Smile: 

----------

## kamagurka

 *hotplainrice wrote:*   

> Now I see one advantage of using gobolinux filesystem.. No cruft

 

explain please.

----------

## hotplainrice

Everything that belongs to a program is self-contained in a directory (e.g. /Programs/Foo) which has links pointing to the files inside. This way if you want to delete a program. Just delete the whole directory or version you don't want anymore.

the directories would look like this under /Programs/GCC

ls -l /Programs/GCC

total 1

drwxr-xr-x  9 gobo gobo 248 2003-12-08 13:35 3.3.2

lrwxrwxrwx  1 gobo gobo   5 2004-07-17 18:26 Current -> 3.3.2

ls -l /Programs/GCC/3.3.2

total 5

drwxr-xr-x  2 gobo gobo 384 2003-12-08 13:35 bin

drwxr-xr-x  3 gobo gobo  72 2003-11-30 23:04 include

drwxr-xr-x  2 gobo gobo 168 2003-11-30 23:04 info

drwxr-xr-x  3 gobo gobo 552 2003-12-03 10:39 lib

drwxr-xr-x  4 gobo gobo  96 2003-11-30 23:04 man

drwxr-xr-x  2 gobo gobo 112 2003-12-02 00:52 Resources

lrwxrwxrwx  1 gobo gobo  20 2004-07-17 18:26 share -> /System/Links/Shared

drwxr-xr-x  3 gobo gobo  72 2003-11-30 23:04 Shared

This is on my fileserver which I used to test GoboLinux. I don't really like it (its a desktop distro and I love portage  :Very Happy: ) but the idea of filesystem as a package manager is great. Read the docs as I can't explain things well.  :Smile: 

http://www.gobolinux.org

----------

## BlindSpy

I added this to http://gentoo-wiki.com here

----------

## imon fyre

ran cruft, and here is some of the stuff that i think doesnt need to go

```

/etc/distcc

/etc/distcc/hosts

/etc/domainname

/etc/timezone/usr/lib/distcc/bin/c++

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/cc

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/g++

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/gcc

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/i586-pc-linux-gnu-c++

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/i586-pc-linux-gnu-g++

/usr/lib/distcc/bin/i586-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include/glext.h

/usr/qt/3/etc/settings/.qtrc.lock

/usr/qt/3/etc/settings/qtrc

/usr/sbin/gcc-config

/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu

/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3

/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info

/usr/share/gcc-data/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info/dir.old

/usr/share/gcc-data/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info/dir

/usr/share/gcc-data/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info/dir.old

/var/cache/apache-mm/mm.23709.sem

```

ps, nice script dude... really shows some ingenuity

----------

## marienZ

Nice script, it caught heaps of leftover .ph files from long-gone perl versions, a bunch of files in /etc, and some other stuff.

I've made some changes to reduce the number of false positives. patch available.

/etc/udev/rules.d/ and /etc/logrotate.d/ are directories where both portage and the user can place config files. I marked the entire directory as "not cruft", because the name(s) of user-created files are not predictable. Advantage: user-created config files are not marked as cruft. Disadvantage: if another package installs something to /etc/logrotate.d/ and that package is then removed, the leftover file is not marked as cruft (it should).

I assume that files matching /var/log/*.[0-9].gz are rotated logs. It would probably be better to mark e.g. /var/log/foo.3.gz as cruft if /var/log/foo.gz doesn't exist, but I'm too lazy (and don't know enough bash) to do that.

/var/lib/postgresql is gentoo's default database location. I'm not sure if that's the "right" place to put a database.

The rest should be obvious (just adds support for some packages and updates some things that were moved around in newer ebuilds).

Remaining (possible) problems:

I've deleted some gimp-related symlinks (/usr/bin/gimp to /usr/bin/gimp-2 and similar). I'm not sure if those should exist or not, and currently too lazy to figure it out.

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/glext.h is marked as cruft. The latest opengl-update asked me to move this file around. I'm not sure how to handle this. I hope newer xorg-x11 and opengl-update ebuilds take care of this.

----------

## BlindSpy

 *marienZ wrote:*   

> I've deleted some gimp-related symlinks (/usr/bin/gimp to /usr/bin/gimp-2 and similar). I'm not sure if those should exist or not, and currently too lazy to figure it out.

 

That should not exist but some people creat them to start gimp with the normal command (gimp) instead of gimp-2.

I've also got another one that nags me. VSFTPD requires the log file /var/log/vsftpd/vsftp.log to be there to run, yet it is detected as cruft. I think the user has to create the log file for vsftpd manually no matter where it goes but is there some way to just manually ignore that name?

----------

## webkiller71

it says says I should delete my /selinux folder and my selinux stuff in /etc/security/selinux

I also run dhcp in a chroot and it says I should delete /chroot/dhcp

also uptimed should be deleted

----------

## marienZ

 *BlindSpy wrote:*   

>  *marienZ wrote:*   I've deleted some gimp-related symlinks (/usr/bin/gimp to /usr/bin/gimp-2 and similar). 
> 
> That should not exist but some people creat them to start gimp with the normal command (gimp) instead of gimp-2.
> 
> 

 

If I understand /usr/portage/media-gfx/gimp/ChangeLog correctly those were also created by some older ebuilds. Not sure why they weren't deleted by portage though.

 *Quote:*   

> I've also got another one that nags me. VSFTPD requires the log file /var/log/vsftpd/vsftp.log to be there to run, yet it is detected as cruft. I think the user has to create the log file for vsftpd manually no matter where it goes but is there some way to just manually ignore that name?

 

You probably want to change

```
has_version net-ftp/vsftpd \

        && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

        /etc/ftpusers

        /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

        /usr/share/vsftpd"
```

to

```
has_version net-ftp/vsftpd \

        && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

        /etc/ftpusers

        /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf

        /usr/share/vsftpd

        /var/log/vsftp/vsftpd.log"
```

in the script.

----------

## 59729

These should probably not be removed...

******  app-antivirus/clamav : [  I] 0.75 (0) ******

/etc/clamav.conf

/etc/freshclam.conf

******  net-im/bitlbee : [M~I] 0.90-r1 (0)e ******

/var/lib/bitlbee/lappen.accounts

/var/lib/bitlbee/lappen.nicks

not only lappen.accounts but all *.accounts and *.nicks files are used by bitlbee

And a little questions are these safe to delete?

****  dev-lang/python : [  I] 2.3.3-r1 (2.3) ****

```

/etc/xml

/etc/xml/catalog

/lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2

/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-c++

/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-g++

/usr/bin/i386-pc-linux-gnu-gccd /

/usr/sbin/gcc-config

/var/lib/iptraf/iptraf.cfg

/var/lib/iptraf/ports.dat

/var/lib/iptraf/savedfilters.dat

/var/run/cgisock

/var/run/iptraf/iptraf-itrafmoncount.dat

/var/run/iptraf/iptraf-lanmoncount.dat

/var/run/iptraf/iptraf-processcount.dat

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Canvas.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Canvas.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Canvas.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Dialog.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Dialog.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Dialog.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/FileDialog.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/FileDialog.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/FileDialog.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/FixTk.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/FixTk.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/FixTk.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/ScrolledText.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/ScrolledText.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/ScrolledText.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/SimpleDialog.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/SimpleDialog.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/SimpleDialog.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tix.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tix.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tix.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkconstants.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkconstants.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkconstants.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkdnd.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkdnd.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkdnd.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkinter.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkinter.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/Tkinter.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkColorChooser.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkColorChooser.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkColorChooser.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkCommonDialog.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkCommonDialog.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkCommonDialog.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkFileDialog.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkFileDialog.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkFileDialog.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkFont.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkFont.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkFont.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkMessageBox.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkMessageBox.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkMessageBox.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkSimpleDialog.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkSimpleDialog.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/tkSimpleDialog.pyo

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/turtle.py

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/turtle.pyc

/usr/lib/python2.3/lib-tk/turtle.pyo

```

----------

## ScribeOfTheNile

 *imon fyre wrote:*   

> ran cruft, and here is some of the stuff that i think doesnt need to go
> 
> ```
> 
> [snip]
> ...

 

I'd like to second that; it's created by KDE when setting a timezone.

BTW: Your script is ub3r.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nsahoo

Although cruft cleaning can be really useful .. I am too scared to use your script to delete any file.   :Confused:  it seems safer than only suicide.

----------

## blscreen

Great script, thank you and keep on the good work!  :Smile: 

I have some false positives here, for example:

```
# cruft-blame.py /etc/snort/snort.conf

/etc/snort/snort.conf: 04/18/04 12:58:25

Cannot find any possible owners. Possible reasons are that the owner

was merged using ebuild instead of emerge, that it is generated or

cached data, that it is a config file, or that you created it. If you

believe this is reproducible, please report it.

# qpkg -f /etc/snort/snort.conf

net-analyzer/snort *

# qpkg -c /etc/snort/snort.conf

# 

```

Reemerging snort does not help.

----------

## BlindSpy

 *marienZ wrote:*   

>  *BlindSpy wrote:*    *marienZ wrote:*   I've deleted some gimp-related symlinks (/usr/bin/gimp to /usr/bin/gimp-2 and similar). 
> 
> That should not exist but some people creat them to start gimp with the normal command (gimp) instead of gimp-2.
> 
>  
> ...

 

hey thanks man =)

----------

## dashnu

This script rocks, If you use it right from the start of a install your system stays clean.

I run it after every emerge -C if I decied I dont like the app or what-not. If i get scared to delete something I just put a .DELETE after the file name and test for a while and if nothing breaks I wipe it.

Anyhoot Good Work I think It should be put in portage under

sys-USEATOWNRISK/cruft        :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

I don't know if this was already mentioned before (I didn't read the whole thread  :Wink: ), but the following files are marked to be deleted:

```
/var/log

/var/log/news/news.crit

/var/log/news/news.err

/var/log/news/news.notice

/var/run/ppp0.pid
```

The files in /log are probably being marked due to sysklogd. And files in /var/run shouldn't ever be marked, imo.

Btw, it's the best Portage script I've seen so far.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dashnu

also any one who installs postfix / mysql / imap / ssl mail servers may run into this:

```
/var/run/cgisock

/var/run/imapd-ssl.pid

/var/run/imapd-ssl.pid.lock

/var/run/imapd.pid

/var/run/imapd.pid.lock

/etc/courier-imap/authmysqlrc

/etc/openoffice/autoresponse-1.1.1.conf

/etc/postfix/cacert.pem

/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-gid.cf

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-uid.cf

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

/etc/postfix/newcert.pem

/etc/postfix/newreq.pem

/etc/postfix/prng_exch

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/cacert.pem

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/certs

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/crl

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/index.txt

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/index.txt.attr

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/index.txt.old

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/newcerts

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/newcerts/01.pem

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/private

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/private/cakey.pem

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/serial

/etc/ssl/misc/demoCA/serial.old

/etc/ssl/misc/new.cert.cert

/etc/ssl/misc/new.cert.csr

/etc/ssl/misc/new.cert.key

/etc/ssl/misc/newcert.pem

/etc/ssl/misc/newreq.pem

/etc/ssl/misc/privkey.pem

```

Mozilla Firfox flash plugin

```
/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/components/flashplayer.xpt
```

Lots of issues with zope / plone / cmf

Most likley because the ebuild is broke. The ebuild of plone should emerge CMF and it does not it also Should copy the Formulator dir to /var/lib/zope/zope-2_6_4/Products/Formulator

Anyways.....

```
/var/lib/zope/zope-2_6_4/Products
```

and its sub-dirs.... 

```
CMFCalendar CMFCore CMFDefault CFMPlone CMFTopic DCWorkflow Forumulator
```

acually it wants to wipe out all of 

```
/var/lib/zope
```

Hope this stuff helps because I really like the script It works out very well for me.

----------

## asph

is 0.0.12 last version (the download link at first post) available?

----------

## ThomasL

great script!

Please add the following:

```
dev-db/postgresql: /var/lib/postgresql/data/*

net-misc/chrony: /etc/chrony/*
```

thanks

----------

## eeknay

uhm, i don't quite understand this. i do get a lot of output, but how do i get rid of all that stuff?

is there something else i should do before using this script?

EDIT

nevermind, i just read the wiki  :Wink: 

----------

## Blubbmon

Very nice script!  :Very Happy: 

Please add the following false positives:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /chroot
> 
> /chroot/dhcp
> ...

 

As you see i've installed a chrooted bind and dhcp. It's a config option in Gentoo for these both ebuilds.

----------

## kamagurka

1. IMHO /etc/init.d/local.start should be added to the list of protected files, as you are advised to use it for commands to be executed at startup by the commenting in /etc/init.d/local.

2. what's /lib/dev-state/?

3. cruft should not list /etc/zsh/zshrc

4. what's /usr/sbin/gcc-config?

5. what's /usr/lib32/?

6. /var/log/ntpd.log belongs to the ntp-daemon and should not show up

7. /var/log/webmin/ belongs to webming

8. i think /var/run/ppp0.pid belongs to rp-pppoe and should be left alone.

----------

## soulwarrior

 *ThomasL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dev-db/postgresql: /var/lib/postgresql/data/*
> 
> ...

 

I do also have postgresql installed and to eliminate the false positives I have added the following lines:

```

...

# Packages which drop files or directories on more than one place go here,

# listed alphabetically by category/package.

has_version dev-db/postgresql \

        && PRUNE="${PRUNE}

        /var/lib/postgresql"

...

```

Is this the right way to do it?

----------

## TJNII

Distcc was flaged

As was /usr/bin/kill

Stuff in /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/ prolly shouldn't be flagged

----------

## Devsforev

Hey all. Thanks for an awesome script, i have already cleared a lot of cruft off my system.

However, I just ran it, and it flaged A LOT of stuff related to perl5. Can someone please check out the following link (it's WAY to much to post here) for a list of all the items that were flaged. Thanks again!

http://devsdomain.homelinux.com:8888/cruft-perl5

I guess i'm asking if it's OK to remove all of these files! I am currently running: dev-lang/perl-5.8.4-r1

----------

## aethyr

 *Devsforev wrote:*   

> I guess i'm asking if it's OK to remove all of these files! I am currently running: dev-lang/perl-5.8.4-r1

 

I'd say yes, you probably have /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4/ with all the new perl stuff.  However, don't take my word for it ;)

If you wanted to be cautious, you could always move the directories to a backup location and see if your system b0rks.

----------

## KristyX

That's exactly what I was wondering too. I'm using Perl 5.8.4 and was going to let the other (lower) perl versions be considered cruft until I did perl -V and got this:

```

kristy@kristy kristy $ perl -V

Summary of my perl5 (revision 5 version 8 subversion 4) configuration:

...

Characteristics of this binary (from libperl):

  Compile-time options: USE_LARGE_FILES

  Built under linux

  Compiled at Sep 17 2004 18:55:33

  @INC:

    /etc/perl

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.4

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl

    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4/i686-linux

    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.4

    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux

    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2

    /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl

    /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.4/i686-linux

    /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.4

    /usr/local/lib/site_perl

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3/i686-linux

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.3

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2/i686-linux

    /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.2

```

That's when I took it off the cruft list until I get confirmation :)

Any one know if it's safe to remove?

Thanks,

Kristy

----------

## KristyX

Okay, I first renamed the 5.8.2 and 5.8.3 directories to something else and rebooted the system to see if anything breaks but things acted normal and all so I added the directories to the cruft list and cleared them off.

So far, everything's a-okay :)

By the way, the cruft script listed /etc/java/j2re1.4.2_04 as cruft (I guess because it wasn't installed by Portage) so I removed it from the list.

~Kristy

----------

## Pseud

Can someone please give me the link to the most recent version of the cruft script?

Thanks

----------

## provicemo

 *Pseud wrote:*   

> Can someone please give me the link to the most recent version of the cruft script?
> 
> Thanks

 

See the very first post

----------

## mope

 *provicemo wrote:*   

>  *Pseud wrote:*   Can someone please give me the link to the most recent version of the cruft script?
> 
> Thanks 
> 
> See the very first post

 

The latest script is nearly 6 months old?

Do we just add the false positives listed in the past month to it ourselves?

(obviously, I don't really know what I'm doing  :Smile: )

----------

## robfantini

Hello,

 Is it possible to have the script use a local exclude file?   

 I run Gentoo on a few servers.  This servers have many data and other directories which need to be excluded. 

 Using a seperate exclude file  an admin could use updated cruft scripts without editing in local changes.

Thank you for the great work!

----------

## sinisterdomestik

 *eeknay wrote:*   

> uhm, i don't quite understand this. i do get a lot of output, but how do i get rid of all that stuff?
> 
> is there something else i should do before using this script?
> 
> EDIT
> ...

 

wheres teh wiki page at??

----------

## hepta_sean

 *mope wrote:*   

>  *provicemo wrote:*    *Pseud wrote:*   Can someone please give me the link to the most recent version of the cruft script? See the very first post The latest script is nearly 6 months old?
> 
> Do we just add the false positives listed in the past month to it ourselves?

 

No not really, the link is 6 months old. The last time Ed modified the target of the link was 29th of June IIRC, so 3 months now.

Ed is somehow gone, but you can alway post a link to your patches here. Then someone can create a cumulative patch with all issues adressed and at the same time provide an updated version.

I was planning to do that from the file lists in the posts but it has become a little too much work for my limited time ressources.

So we could all work together by modifying the script to get rid of our false positives and then posting the patch created by

```
diff -u cruft cruft-local > cruft-patch
```

or a link to this file.

These patches can easily be applied by:

```
patch cruft cruft-patch
```

----------

## hepta_sean

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> wheres teh wiki page at??

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Clean_Up_Cruft

----------

## mikkelhoegh

Wouldn't it be an idea to filter /usr/share/grub/gdm/themes/* from the results - as any installed themes go there  :Smile: 

----------

## kootenaykid

Ok I no this is my fault, but I figured I would run this cruft script to free up my dwindling space.  I thought that it would be mostly safe so I didn't bother to check if I actually needed anything that it cleaned be fore just removing it all.  

Anyway I seem to be hooped as it removed most of my libpython files.  So now emerge is broken. 

Is there an easy way to fix this?

I'm looking at figure out manual build for python rigth now.  Is this the best approach?

I think I'll find extra HD space other ways next time.   :Smile: 

----------

## kootenaykid

Well, still not too fond of this script, but Gentoo rocks!  I thought a manual build of python was going to throw some curve balls.  Nope, just download the source, extract, ./configure, make && make install prefex=usr and away we go.  

I emerged python after just to be sure, but that was way too easy.   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Razz: 

----------

## sinisterdomestik

so reading the last 2 posts, i would assume that its not smart to just run and delete everything huh. what about all the ._cfg0000 files, they dont look important, but i wouldnt wanna delete something i need. i suppose ill try my best and hope for the best

/me crosses fingers

----------

## mark

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> so reading the last 2 posts, i would assume that its not smart to just run and delete everything huh. what about all the ._cfg0000 files, they dont look important, but i wouldnt wanna delete something i need. i suppose ill try my best and hope for the best
> 
> /me crosses fingers

 

You need to run etc-update to update your config files after emerges.  I wouldnt recommend deleting those cfg files without running etc-update.

Mark

----------

## sinisterdomestik

i would LOVE to run etc-update, but the problem with  that is, the last time i ran it, i fsked my entire box and couldnt restart it for weeks until i finally re-installed gentoo....soooooooooooooooooo im a little scared of etc-update to say the least. i need to read a manual on that one

/EDIT

i am doing this very carefully, but i AM doing etc-update after 2 years......whew.  one question though, when your looking at the differences, is the new .cfg file the lines with the '-' or the '+'

----------

## mikkelhoegh

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> i would LOVE to run etc-update, but the problem with  that is, the last time i ran it, i fsked my entire box and couldnt restart it for weeks until i finally re-installed gentoo....soooooooooooooooooo im a little scared of etc-update to say the least. i need to read a manual on that one
> 
> /EDIT
> 
> i am doing this very carefully, but i AM doing etc-update after 2 years......whew.  one question though, when your looking at the differences, is the new .cfg file the lines with the '-' or the '+'

 

1222 posts on this forum and you don't know how to use etc-update?...

Well, the lines with the +'s are the lines from the new config and the ones with the -'s are those from your old config.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

true about the posts, BUT notice that almost 80% of those are from OTW. i dotn complain or ask to many questions about system stuff to often, just when i cant figure it out.

thats what i thought, but i wasnt to sure. thanks. ill be doing my etc-update now  :Smile: 

----------

## mark

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i am doing this very carefully, but i AM doing etc-update after 2 years......whew.  one question though, when your looking at the differences, is the new .cfg file the lines with the '-' or the '+'

 

- is an old line to be removed

+ is a new line to be added.

Mark

----------

## dsegel

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> i would LOVE to run etc-update, but the problem with  that is, the last time i ran it, i fsked my entire box and couldnt restart it for weeks until i finally re-installed gento

 

There are only a few config files that will really mess up your system's ability to boot. One of them is /etc/fstab - if you update baselayout and let the new config file replace your fstab then your system won't boot.

It's fixable, but a pain nonetheless.

One thing to remember - if it's asking to update a config file you never edited manually, go ahead and let it. Then go back and look at all the remaining updates and decide whether it would be easier to let etc-update replace the config file and then reapply your changes, or try to walk through the changes in interactive mode and select which lines to change.

----------

## sinisterdomestik

well i got etc-update done and until i reboot, only have one small prob that iwll be fixed when im sober  :Smile: 

/EDIT  i am now convinced that etc-update is EVIL!!!!!!! i rebooted and 1) it wont detect my mouse, and 2) it wont detect my cable modem anymore

ill just let etc-update pile up until i think im "geek" enough to do it next time

----------

## Pseud

 *sinisterdomestik wrote:*   

> well i got etc-update done and until i reboot, only have one small prob that iwll be fixed when im sober 
> 
> /EDIT  i am now convinced that etc-update is EVIL!!!!!!! i rebooted and 1) it wont detect my mouse, and 2) it wont detect my cable modem anymore
> 
> ill just let etc-update pile up until i think im "geek" enough to do it next time

 

The evil really is in letting it pile up! Portage begs you to regularly update config files each time it makes changes. Knowing your systems config files is a Good Thing (TM). I'm sure the Gentoo wiki has a section explaining the most important of them, and with that, it shouldn't be difficult to see what etc-update is wanting to do and make a judgement about letting it make the changes or not.

----------

## C.M

A good tip is to use vimdiff instead of the regular diff. A lot easier to see what you are doing.  In the file /etc/etc-update.conf

```
# vim-users: you CAN use vimdiff for diff_command. (see NOTE_1)

#diff_command="diff -uN %file1 %file2"

#using_editor=0

diff_command="vim -d %file1 %file2"

using_editor=1 
```

Use "ctr + w, w" to swich between the windows. A tip is to make the console quite wide before opening vimdiff. (Or you can use "ctrl + w, =" to make both the file windows equally wide.)   :Smile: 

----------

## afv-13

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned:

libnvidia-tls.so.1 is part of nvidia-kernel and should not be removed. It breaks quite a few X using apps.

----------

## Rainmaker

It shows my entire /var/win4lin directory.

Not sure if that's safe to remove  :Razz: 

----------

## Deranger

Trying out this cruft script. Works pretty well but I noticed funny thing:

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.working

```

Screw the backups, d00d!  :Laughing: 

----------

## palantir

I havent't read the whole thread (I hope you won't blame me however  :Wink:  so should this have been already discussed, please ignore it. My false posistives:

```

/etc/ndiswrapper/net8180

/etc/ndiswrapper/net8180/10EC:8180.conf

/etc/ndiswrapper/net8180/10EC:8180:10EC:8180.conf

/etc/ndiswrapper/net8180/net8180.inf

/etc/ndiswrapper/net8180/rtl8180.sys

```

ndiswrapper is installed from portage, but it generates that directory when drivers are added, at the first run.

Additionally, it detected the file: /usr/qt/3/etc/settings/qtrc ... is it stll useful? 

Thanks for the work  :Smile: 

[/code]

----------

## usman

Nice script,

only problem i ran into was that it listed all the files on my windows partitions. Is there a way to exclude them? 

They are all mounted as read-only (if that helps?).

----------

## hepta_sean

 *usman wrote:*   

> Nice script,
> 
> only problem i ran into was that it listed all the files on my windows partitions. Is there a way to exclude them? 
> 
> They are all mounted as read-only (if that helps?).

 

According to the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard I would mount things like Windows partitions under /media, although it's not really a "removeable medium". You could also use some subdir of /mnt, but the FHS says that /mnt itself is considered a temporary mount point.

Both, /media and /mnt are completely ignored by the script.

Or you leave it as it is (/windows?) and add this directory to one of the PRUNE_SOMETHING sections in the script. I would say it's either PRUNE_USERS or PRUNE_LOCAL, but it really doesn't matter. They are all just ignored.

----------

## shadowteller

I downloaded the code and voila....

this is what I got 

 *Quote:*   

> Leto temp # ls -la
> 
> total 37
> 
> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    72 Nov 14 15:30 .
> ...

 

Boooooooo....whats up with that?  :Confused: 

----------

## Kanniball

Please check about /var/lib/postgresql/data

cos I think here is all the postgresql databases...

anyway Thanks for this script.... I have 9250 files to delete  :Smile: 

----------

## fernandotcl

I got several entries for /var/log files and my connection pid in /var/run. Is this "desirable"?

----------

## hepta_sean

Hello!

Since ecatmur is gone for quite a while by now, and not maintaining this script anymore, I've rewritten a script with similar purpose from scratch, which hopefully is a little easier to maintain.

It has got the script and the data seperated, so it should be easier to adopt it to your specific needs.

The thread for this script, which I called findcruft to avoid confusion with this one, can be found here.

Greetings,

sean

----------

## soulwarrior

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. what's /lib/dev-state/?
> 
> 

 

/lib/dev-state seems to be used with devfsd according to this document: Device File System Guide.

If one uses udev, I guess on can delete this directory?

----------

## Blubbmon

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [/lib/dev-state is used by devfs]
> 
> If one uses udev, I guess on can delete this directory?
> ...

 

Please do not tag this as cruft. Maybe some users (me too) are testing diffrent kernels with _and_ without devfs  :Smile: 

----------

## Broot

Hello!

I've been trying to get the cruft script working forever, but every time I run

```
root# ./cruft | tee cruft.out
```

I get

```
bash: ./cruft: Permission denied
```

and cruft.out is a blank file. I've also tried running the script from different directories, but nothing changes.

Any help, guys?

----------

## soulwarrior

 *Broot wrote:*   

> Any help, guys?

 

I don't have a solution, but maybe you could try the fork from hepta_sean, to be found at:

findcruft: Yet another script to find obsolete files

----------

## soulfire

 *Broot wrote:*   

> Hello!
> 
> I've been trying to get the cruft script working forever, but every time I run
> 
> ```
> ...

 

have you tried 

```
# chmod u+rx ./cruft
```

----------

## Cintra

 *soulwarrior wrote:*   

>  *kamagurka wrote:*   
> 
> 2. what's /lib/dev-state/?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Did you/anyone delete /lib/dev-state/ yet?

mvh

Edit: I got rid of mine OK  :Smile: 

----------

## aethyr

If I'm not mistaken, dep has been updated recently?

```
dep v. 0.4.00 "Skull Panda Loves Kitties"

    an inappropriate Portage engine!
```

For awhile it was "chocolate salty balls", but I'm not sure when this update took place.

This is still my favorite tool for gentoo, maybe even more than emerge (well, I wouldn't need it if emerge worked fully, but...)  :)

----------

## asph

the scripts seems broken at 0.0.13, at least it dsoesnt run correctly here:

```

memnoch ~ # ./cruft | tee cruft.out

Developing list of potential false positives...

Usage: sed [OPTION]... {script-only-if-no-other-script} [input-file]...

  -n, --quiet, --silent

                 suppress automatic printing of pattern space

  -e script, --expression=script

                 add the script to the commands to be executed

  -f script-file, --file=script-file

                 add the contents of script-file to the commands to be executed

  -i[suffix], --in-place[=suffix]

                 edit files in place (makes backup if extension supplied)

  -l N, --line-length=N

                 specify the desired line-wrap length for the `l' command

  -r, --regexp-extended

                 use extended regular expressions in the script.

  -s, --separate

                 consider files as separate rather than as a single continuous

                 long stream.

  -u, --unbuffered

                 load minimal amounts of data from the input files and flush

                 the output buffers more often

      --help     display this help and exit

  -V, --version  output version information and exit

If no -e, --expression, -f, or --file option is given, then the first

non-option argument is taken as the sed script to interpret.  All

remaining arguments are names of input files; if no input files are

specified, then the standard input is read.

E-mail bug reports to: bonzini@gnu.org .

Be sure to include the word ``sed'' somewhere in the ``Subject:'' field.

./cruft: line 2: s!^\(/var/db/pkg/sys-kernel/.*\)/PROVIDE:.*$!\1!: No such file or directory

Collecting files managed by Portage...

Collecting other files...

Usage: sed [OPTION]... {script-only-if-no-other-script} [input-file]...

  -n, --quiet, --silent

                 suppress automatic printing of pattern space

  -e script, --expression=script

                 add the script to the commands to be executed

  -f script-file, --file=script-file

                 add the contents of script-file to the commands to be executed

  -i[suffix], --in-place[=suffix]

                 edit files in place (makes backup if extension supplied)

  -l N, --line-length=N

                 specify the desired line-wrap length for the `l' command

  -r, --regexp-extended

                 use extended regular expressions in the script.

  -s, --separate

                 consider files as separate rather than as a single continuous

                 long stream.

  -u, --unbuffered

                 load minimal amounts of data from the input files and flush

                 the output buffers more often

      --help     display this help and exit

  -V, --version  output version information and exit

If no -e, --expression, -f, or --file option is given, then the first

non-option argument is taken as the sed script to interpret.  All

remaining arguments are names of input files; if no input files are

specified, then the standard input is read.

E-mail bug reports to: bonzini@gnu.org .

Be sure to include the word ``sed'' somewhere in the ``Subject:'' field.

./cruft: line 1020: :a;/\\$/N;s/\\\n//;ta;s/^.*start-stop-daemon.*\(\<-p\|--pidfile\>\|\<-m\|--make-pidfile\>\)[[:space:]]*\(\/[^[:space:]]\+\).*$/\2/;tb;s/^.*pidfile=\(\/[^[:space:]]\+\).*$/\1/;tb;d;:b;s/[[:space:]]\+/\n/g: No such file or directory

Finding files on your filesystem...

./cruft: line 2: -path: command not found

find: paths must precede expression

Usage: find [path...] [expression]

Comparing file lists...

```

has this original script been abandoned?

----------

## Blubbmon

 *mvila wrote:*   

> has this original script been abandoned?

 

Yes, but as I saw you have allready found the successor script of hepta_sean  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254197

----------

## Nazadus

I don't if you still care to have input from the crowd, but...

http://etherpunk.com/files/cruft_output.txt.bz2 (24k) is mine.

I currently run apache, postfix, and all the fun stuff and used the virtual domain howto (so I have tons of stuff) and I tend to do a worldly update about every 6 months.

This file is the result of the command:

./cruft > cruft_output.txt 2> cruft_output.txt

So all errors (and yes, I did see some weirdness) should be placed in here.

If you're intersted, here is my world file too:

http://etherpunk.com/files/world.bz2

I also ran regenworld a mere 15 minutes ago, so that's as recent as I can get.

I noticed that the cruft script wanted to nuke some of my conf files such as awstats.

Also, becuase I did the virtual howto (I think) it wanted to nuke my /etc/postfix/mysql-*.cf files -- which are *very* important for the virtual hosting.

I hope this helps.

If their is anything I can do to help, PM me.

Kenny

----------

## Nazadus

doh! I wished I would have notcied that this had multiple pages...

ok... I'm never posting before a fiene hit again...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## mope

ok, I'm a bit confused.

I went to etcatmur's site and looked at his scripts.

dep, cruft, cruft2 all seem to be recent.

what's the "official" word on whether they've been abandoned?

I started using findcruft, but an older version of cruft still works (0.0.12), whereas I read that this newest one doesn't (so I haven't tried it). EDIT: I tried .13 (most recent) and it works too on my box.

so are dep and cruft still to be used?

or replaced by unclepine and findcruft?

thanks everyone for the great script work.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

cruft tries to delete /etc/raidtab, I think it should be added to the ignore list.

----------

## nlindblad

With the latest http://home.jesus.ox.ac.uk/~ecatmur/my-bin/cruft I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cruft: line 297: `motif-profile': not a valid identifier
> 
> 

 

Fixed with the following patch:

```

293c293

< function motif-profile() {

---

> function motifprofile() {

502c502

< $(has_version '=x11-libs/openmotif-2.2*' && motif-profile openmotif-2.2)

---

> $(has_version '=x11-libs/openmotif-2.2*' && motifprofile openmotif-2.2)

```

GNU bash, version 3.00.16(1)-release (i686-pc-linux-gnu)

----------

## boudewijn

this link is quite old, and currently dead.

Has anyone got a new version (as the one in the start-post is outdated) ?

----------

## nlindblad

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

> this link is quite old, and currently dead.
> 
> Has anyone got a new version (as the one in the start-post is outdated) ?

 

I think the script is dead aswell...

----------

## boudewijn

allright.

too bad, seemed to have a really nice purpose.

Do you know another way of preventing 'dead' files and stuff?

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

actually, the script still does work quite well. It just will generate a few false positives, that's all (but the rule about not to ever delete a file that you don't know about is always valid, so it isn't really a big issue)

----------

## killerwhile

Nice script, thank you.

You may just add a test to check if /root/.cruft is present, otherwise it die in a not really clean way.

----------

## grant123

Can anyone make an ebuild of this for the portage overlay?

----------

## Phlogiston

The requested URL /~ed/main/my-bin/cruft was not found on this server.

Where can I get that script?

/edit: Ok I could download 1.0.4 version, is this the latest?

----------

## micmac

I think by 1.0.4 you mean findcruft-1.0.4. cruft and findcruft are scripts by two different authors. ecatmur moved his original cruft script to svn. Link

----------

## Phlogiston

 *micmac wrote:*   

> I think by 1.0.4 you mean findcruft-1.0.4. cruft and findcruft are scripts by two different authors. ecatmur moved his original cruft script to svn. Link

 

Np findcruft works like a charm... But whats the shell command to delete files listed in a file?  :Cool: 

----------

## micmac

Just "bend" it over xargs  :Smile: 

```

cat <file with cruft> | xargs rm -rf

```

Beware, it won't ask for acknowledgement  :Wink: 

----------

## manouchk

I runned cruft for the fisrt time and :

```

./cruft 

Developing list of potential false positives...

Collecting files managed by Portage...

./cruft: line 1170: /root/.cruft/portagefiles: No such file or directory

Collecting other files...

sed: can't read /etc/texmf/web2c/fmtutil.cnf: No such file or directory

Finding files on your filesystem...

./cruft: line 1182: /root/.cruft/allfiles: No such file or directory

Comparing file lists...

comm: /root/.cruft/allfiles: No such file or directory

tee: /root/.cruft/cruftfiles: No such file or directory

```

I made a mistake??

----------

## manouchk

answer => mkdir ~/.cruft

----------

